# Naruto Chapter 636 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jun 19, 2013)

Predict away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 19, 2013)

Suigetsu gets a power up. The power of Salt water.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 19, 2013)

I predict that Shikamaru knows whats up (not surprised)  Operation take down Sasuke is going to go in full swing!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 19, 2013)

Kakashi dies. Obito tanks the attack. Sasuke will get a hard lesson about giving a little.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Kakashi dies from his wounds. Obito is TnJ'd and immediately uses Rinne Tensei and resses Kakashi again. Everyone who ever died in the whole manga are ressed by Obito and then he dies. Also Obito himself is then ressed by his Rinne Tensei.

Obito and Kakashi team up for the sake of friendship. Orochimaru arrives and says that he will become the next Hokage. Itachi arrives and oneshots everyone, even the good guys, with Totsuka. He says that he wants to be Hokage. Madara says that Itachi is invincible immortal before he is sealed. Minato then comes back alive and reveals that he now has BM, Sage Mode, Rinnegan and EMS. He reveals that he also wants to be the new Hokage. Minato vs. Itachi.

Then suddenly RS arrives, he wants to be the new Hokage too. RS, Itachi and Minato team up against Edo Teuchi, who arrives and wants to be Hokage too. The new sannin are RS, Itachi and Minato, they use combo jutsu to immediately oneshot Teuchi.

The end.


----------



## Klue (Jun 19, 2013)

The death of the Five Kages.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 19, 2013)

Kakashi and Obito chapter again, thank you based Kishi.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 19, 2013)

I predict that Obito leaves Kakashi for dead in polygon land, and returns to the battlefield.

Also Madara doing nothing again.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2013)

*Chapter 636 Prediction*:   The Truth of Hatred

Obito brags that he has finally gotten revenge for the death of Rin by mortally wounding Kakashi.   But Kakashi reveales the truth behind truths that puts Obito into shock.   And we enter a flashback of that tragic day.


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

kakashi/obito and perhaps Madaras involvement.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 19, 2013)

I really hope the Juubi reaches its final form, it's getting really annoying now. 

I want its storyline with the RS soon.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

Some drama and lots of tears  Atleast I hope so



JuubiSage said:


> Kakashi dies from his wounds. Obito is TnJ'd and immediately uses Rinne Tensei and resses Kakashi again. Everyone who ever died in the whole manga are ressed by Obito and then he dies. Also Obito himself is then ressed by his Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Obito and Kakashi team up for the sake of friendship. Orochimaru arrives and says that he will become the next Hokage. Itachi arrives and oneshots everyone, even the good guys, with Totsuka. He says that he wants to be Hokage. Madara says that Itachi is invincible immortal before he is sealed. Minato then comes back alive and reveals that he now has BM, Sage Mode, Rinnegan and EMS. He reveals that he also wants to be the new Hokage. Minato vs. Itachi.
> 
> ...





edit: just got the first pages of the next chap


*Spoiler*: __ 














from


----------



## ch1p (Jun 19, 2013)

Kakashi VS Obito. 

At some point Hashirama - Tsunade - Sakura 'slug sage mode' trifecta.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Rosi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oh fuck, I'm dying


----------



## Azol (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Kakashi dies from his wounds. Obito is TnJ'd and immediately uses Rinne Tensei and resses Kakashi again.



But I think this is going to happen anyway 
I can just imagine all the Akatsuki being flabbergasted when they see Obito going back to the "good" side. "What, all this work for nothing "
Minato of course is all smile because his ex pupil changed his mind. "Good guy Obito, papa is proud of you."


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

takL said:


> next preview from ohana
> "obito came on the scene with kakashi!! and...?!"



Glorious pek


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 19, 2013)

An huge surprise awaits Kakashi and Obito...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

I predict angsty bromance


----------



## takL (Jun 19, 2013)

sakura: kakashi-sensei! and madara!
sasukeh: kakashi and tobi!
naruto: sensei and that obito guy!

minato: kakashi and obito? oh obito how nice that ure alive!! we thought u were dead.


----------



## Abz (Jun 19, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Glorious pek



I'm confused here...does this mean they'll kamui back to the normal realm....next chapter??? because we still have the 'dark clouds' preview and the 'madara ems tech' one still standing....like them will this new preview properly happen a few weeks in advance or?


----------



## takL (Jun 19, 2013)

Abz said:


> I'm confused here...does this mean they'll kamui back to the normal realm....next chapter??? because we still have the 'dark clouds' preview and the 'madara ems tech' one still standing....like them will this new preview properly happen a few weeks in advance or?



jump previews are confusion. often far sighted. 

anyhoo i think the omnious clouds one was implying sasukes danzonish determination and  the    disaccord with naruto.


----------



## Abz (Jun 19, 2013)

takL said:


> jump previews are confusion. often far sighted.
> 
> anyhoo i think the omnious clouds one was implying sasukes danzonish determination and  the    disaccord with naruto.



i know the dark clouds one was a metaphor...i check the convo thread you said something about the Madz Ems techs was a mistake of sorts....

it's stupidly vague this new one about kakashi and obito....

because them turning up with a raikiri in one and a giant shuriken in the other....

all people will be thinking is..... Wtf??

also it would be a horrible set up for Sakura to heal kakashi .... 

I expect the preview to 'happen' in at least 2 chapters time...because no way are they going to kamui after that clash near instantly....

It maybe foreshadowing their team up 

which is coming....deniers...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 19, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Glorious pek



It's torture.


----------



## Abz (Jun 19, 2013)

i wonder....

Are they going to come out of kamui as friends...or as enemies still....

we might get to see what kakashi is really capable of ...in the art of TnJ


----------



## takL (Jun 19, 2013)

Abz said:


> i know the dark clouds one was a metaphor...i check the convo thread you said something about the Madz Ems techs was a mistake of sorts....
> 
> it's stupidly vague this new one about kakashi and obito....
> 
> ...



do u know how long wsj prewview had been on about 'the upcoming shinobi world war 4' for?

to my understandings kish is saving maddys ems for the battle of maddy against edohash. 
the editor is trying to hype it up.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 19, 2013)

Kakashi will survive and surprise Obito a lot. Long-term prediction the gokage will get Kurama's cloak, however I'm more interested to see what happens when Sasuke has Kurama's cloak.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Kakashi dies from his wounds. Obito is TnJ'd and immediately uses Rinne Tensei and resses Kakashi again. Everyone who ever died in the whole manga are ressed by Obito and then he dies. Also Obito himself is then ressed by his Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Obito and Kakashi team up for the sake of friendship. Orochimaru arrives and says that he will become the next Hokage. Itachi arrives and oneshots everyone, even the good guys, with Totsuka. He says that he wants to be Hokage. Madara says that Itachi is invincible immortal before he is sealed. Minato then comes back alive and reveals that he now has BM, Sage Mode, Rinnegan and EMS. He reveals that he also wants to be the new Hokage. Minato vs. Itachi.
> 
> ...



Teuchi oneshooted??!! What kind of blasphemy is that???!!!

And Obito Rinne Tensei will only resurrect the good guys. The bad guys will for some inexplicable reason stay dead. Including obviously Obito who will say something corny to Kakashi before dying, " I believe in you Kakashi. You are a true shinobi. I am the only guy who was trash. Stay true to your ninja way and be the guy that I always wanted to become. The guy that Rin loved...a true hero".

Itachi and Minato will oneshot everyone aside from the ramen boss though. Why? Because they can.

However, Itachi has no need for resurrection as his "death" was obviously just a genjutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2013)

obito comes out of his block world with an injured kakashi


----------



## ch1p (Jun 19, 2013)

I predict nobody surprised Kakashi survived it, no matter how crazy it is.

Why is nobody talking about it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm predicting a lot of disappointment this coming week in regards to Kakashi and Obito. Either from them dying on one camp, or from them not dying in the other camp.

Brace yourselves.


----------



## Rose (Jun 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Some drama and lots of tears  Atleast I hope so
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I predict Kakashi not dying.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 20, 2013)

I predict the " how to fill the windhole" talk resumes since we got Oro talked about "windmill" and "new wind Sasuke" this chapter


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 20, 2013)

I predict both Kakashi and Obito survive. Doesn't make any sense but the survive anyway. Kakashi quotes Obito's worse than trash -talk for the 10000th time. Obito is TnJ'd. They team up and use a new rainbow friendship pony jutsu to attack Madara. Orochimaru arrives and resurrects Jiraiya because why the fuck not. Hashirama tells Madara the plot of My Little Pony and Madara then wants to protect Konoha at all costs. Kabuto arrives, he is now good because Izanami. Itachi arrives too, his death was just genjutsu.

Now it's pretty much everyone vs. Juubi. Juubi goes final form, but is still fodderized. Realizing that Kishi is fucking retarded Juubi also decides it's best just to convert to good guy. Madara, Juubi and Obito use combo Rinnegan megajutsu to resurrect everyone who ever lived, but that's only a few fodders and Neji because I'm pretty sure Kabuto and Orochimaru already resurrected like 99% of the characters.

Sakura then reveals that she loves both Naruto and Sasuke. They tell her the fuck off and then they get married and become the first gay Hokage couple.


----------



## Sifus (Jun 20, 2013)

Kakashi and Failbito better not take up more then 10 pages


----------



## RBL (Jun 20, 2013)

i wanted the gokages to die

next chapter: gokages die again except gaara.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 20, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Kakashi and Failbito better not take up more then 10 pages



Your tears are delicious.


----------



## Rai (Jun 20, 2013)

Kakashi vs Obito - better than current shit fight against the Juubi


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 20, 2013)

It's at least more bloody than main fight.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 20, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Kakashi vs Obito - better than current shit fight against the Juubi



All they're doing is arguing about Rin.  

The main fight has explosions. 



Arya Stark said:


> It's at least more bloody than main fight.



Explosions>>>>Blood.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 20, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Kakashi and Failbito better not take up more then 10 pages



But they will 



Bruce Wayne said:


> All they're doing is arguing about Rin.
> 
> The main fight has explosions.


 
Rin>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>shitty explosions


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 20, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Explosions>>>>Blood.



Blood>>>> Explosions that does NOTHING.


----------



## Njaa (Jun 20, 2013)

-Kakashi dies (seriously in need of good guy deaths but i fear Kishi is too much of a puss to go through with it).
-Obito comes out of kamuiland by himself leaving Kakashi's fate up in the air.
-Madara finally does something (pls let him so something *ANYTHING* his absence is quite jarring).
-Juubi starts charging up its laser (chakra) so it can enter its complete form
-More team 7 drama.


----------



## Abz (Jun 20, 2013)

seeing as there is 2 chapters left before the volume end...

I predict this will be the volume ender...



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



That or the Juubi goes into Armageddon mode....


----------



## Abz (Jun 21, 2013)

Raizel said:


> ^ This is what will happen



that isn't funny


----------



## WT (Jun 21, 2013)

*Naruto Manga 636 Prediction extract:
*

*Naruto:* Hey Sasuke !!!!! Why the hell did you try to burn that thing down?! What the hell are you trying to do.

*Sasuke:* Naruto, you told me once that we both had to die and that you would shoulder my hatred. *

Naruto/Hashirama*: ?!?

*Sasuke*: When I said that I wanted to be Hokage, its not something I plan for the long term. There are a few things that must occur before we can have peace.

*Naruto/Hashirama:* ??

*Sasuke*: The complete annihilation of the Uchiha clan, the Jinchurri's and Bijuus!

*Hashirama/Naruto*: ?!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Sasuke*: These 3 factions are the sources of hate. They need to be removed. Me and you, we will battle and we will both die in the process. Before that can happen, we need to annihilate the Bijuu. Without us, the villages will evolve peacefully. 

*Hashirama*: Nonsense! 

*Sasuke*: I listed to you the first time, I won't be lectured by a dead man. 

*Hashirama glares at Sasuke*

*Naruto*: We have other things to worry about. We'll solve this later.

*Madara is listening with intent and looking towards at Sasuke*

*Madara*: This child, his chakra is even more potent than my own ...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2013)

Obito takes his eye back


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 21, 2013)

If you look close at Kakshi's hand is next to Obito's "hole" 

And it was proven in chapter 630 that the "hole" is a genjutsu.... put by Obito on Kakashi 
even with Naruto's help, only covered a fraction of the Juubi entire body mass


----------



## WT (Jun 21, 2013)

Both almost die in the process but Obito's cells begin to overtake Kakashi. You eventually get a hybrid being who has 3 eyes, 2 sharingan's and a rinnegan.

Kakashibito 

The ultimate shinobi.

I'm willing to bet that Kakashibito would be ET Rinnegan Madara Tier or beyond


----------



## Moeka (Jun 21, 2013)

mini flashback of how Kakashi got hit, some convo between the both, then that last few chapters are about the battlefield.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 21, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> *Naruto Manga 636 Prediction extract:
> *
> 
> *Naruto:* Hey Sasuke !!!!! Why the hell did you try to burn that thing down?! What the hell are you trying to do.
> ...



 sounds exactly like something Sasuke would say. Hope it happens. Want someone to shut down Hashirama so bad.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jun 22, 2013)

I predict more Kakashi vs Obito shenanigans.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 22, 2013)

My prediction:
Kakashi almost dies and Obito give him the part of himself with senju dna.
Kages appear on the battlefield.
Mei wants to literally fuck Tobirama because she never seen so badass man.
Raikage glad to see Minato and remember when Minato put him and Hachibi down during 3WW but show the mercy.
Gaara melted looking at Sasuke. SasukeGaara pairing club formed.
Onoki remember old days when he and Hiruzen drank the vodka and turn girls into the women. 
And Tsunade tag teamed with Sakura. Double punch make all mini-Juubi turn to shit.
Chapter ends with Hokages going to the Juubi like the cosmonauts from the Armageddon.
Editor's line: They finally free to act. Prepare himself for the greatest shitstorm of all times.


----------



## Abz (Jun 22, 2013)

Harbour said:


> My prediction:
> Kakashi almost dies and Obito give him the part of himself with senju dna.
> Kages appear on the battlefield.
> *Mei wants to literally fuck Tobirama because she never seen so badass man.*
> ...





At this rate this should well just happen lol 



especially cosmonaut moment 

But we're mostly going to get Kakashi/Obito next week we haven't seen them in 4 chapers...and there's 2 chapters left before the volume ends so...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 22, 2013)

Obito needs to die.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Obito needs to die.



There's 3 villains right now VS like billion heroes. If anything we need heroes dying.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 22, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> There's 3 villains right now VS like billion heroes. If anything we need heroes dying.


No. Obito really needs to die for the sake of keeping him from yapping about Rin. 

The only true villain is Juubi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 22, 2013)

I predict NF raging because neither of them will die there.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2013)

Raizel said:


> ^ This is what will happen



Ahh, my edit 

This really needs to happen if Kishi wants to redeem himself.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 22, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> There's 3 villains right now VS like billion heroes. If anything we need heroes dying.



Not even 3 villains. The juubi is really the only one. The other two are sitting around doing nothing or whining about Rin. 

And besides...when is this "Naruto's allies dropping like flies" or whatever going to happen...?  So far we've only lost like 3 named charcters. And we've gained at least 5 more heros per each one lost anyway...


----------



## BeBreezy (Jun 22, 2013)

I want to know what's going on with Kakashi and Obito, but at the same time I want to see if Naruto/Sakura are going to do something about the Sauce. It seems he's spinning out of control again.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 22, 2013)

The Hokage WILL do nothing. 
that what I think for the next chapter.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jun 22, 2013)

No deaths 


Oh and Hidan returns


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Not even 3 villains. The juubi is really the only one. The other two are sitting around doing nothing or whining about Rin.
> 
> And besides...when is this "Naruto's allies dropping like flies" or whatever going to happen...?  So far we've only lost like 3 named charcters. And we've gained at least 5 more heros per each one lost anyway...



Actually, I'd say the Juubi is the least villain-like of the three. He's on a rampage, but so far there hasn't been any conscious evil intent.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## RBL (Jun 23, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> No deaths
> 
> 
> Oh and Hidan returns



i used to make theories about hidan.


was never taken seriously 

i hope he comes back.

i like obito and all, but hidan is cooler too, and he got the power of youth


----------



## handsock (Jun 23, 2013)

What if Orochimaru used the Hashirama cells so he could use the Juubi as a host.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 23, 2013)

I predict whole chapter is KakaObi so I'll tell you how to deal with that: *Drinking game!*

1. Take a shot when someone says Rin
2. Take a shot when someone uses the word "trash"
3. Take two shots when there is a panel of Rin smiling.
4. Take two shots when Kakashi prepares Raikiri
5. Finish the bottle when the one tries TnJ.


----------



## Monna (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe the Juubi will finally start it's next transformation.


----------



## Magicbullet (Jun 23, 2013)

Madara will do something!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 23, 2013)

Kamui is Eternal Tsukiyomi
Obito's range is limited without Juubi chakra
What we saw was Obito's genjutsu of their battle
He doesn't want to kill Kakashi, but is prepared to if Kakashi keeps on fighting.

end


----------



## Amanda (Jun 23, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Kamui is Eternal Tsukiyomi
> Obito's range is limited without Juubi chakra
> What we saw was Obito's genjutsu of their battle
> He doesn't want to kill Kakashi, but is prepared to if Kakashi keeps on fighting.
> ...


it sounds plausible enough.


----------



## Nic (Jun 23, 2013)

Naruto pissed off at Sasuke
More tears from Sakura
Kakashi is alive
Oro arrives on the battlefield. 




Menacing Eyes said:


> I predict that Obito leaves Kakashi for dead in polygon land, and returns to the battlefield.
> 
> *Also Madara doing nothing again.*



talk about a safe prediction.


----------



## Addy (Jun 23, 2013)

kakashi tnjs obito.....  about 10 chapters  of that shit


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 23, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke will start to have a discussion, the rookies will intervein.

Shikamaru will question Sasuke's real motives, everybody's attention will be on him

and then Obito will arrive right before them holding a half dead Kakashi

Chapter ends with shocked Obito looking at Sasuke, and shocked Sasuke looking at apparently dead Kakashi


----------



## takL (Jun 23, 2013)

i predict 
hinatas byakugan(白眼　white eyes） evolves to byakugan（百眼one houndred eyes）.
oro and co head for madareas lair to nick those sharingans and hashs perfect clone. 
kakashi and obito become like


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Jun 23, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Not even 3 villains. The juubi is really the only one. The other two are sitting around doing nothing or whining about Rin.



I'm not going to defend the circumstances around Obito's villainization, but at the end of last chapter, he shoved a big shuriken through Kakashi's torso. I hardly think that qualifies as sitting around doing nothing or whining about Rin...


----------



## Illusive Frame (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Plague (Jun 23, 2013)

OH SHIT! Would be so fucked up if that happened!


----------



## Revolution (Jun 23, 2013)

That would be so shocking, I don't think Kishi has the nerve.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 23, 2013)

takL said:


> kakashi and obito become like



what's this, takL?


----------



## Addy (Jun 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> what's this, takL?



two people who share the same hole in their hearts


----------



## Mariko (Jun 23, 2013)

This is freakin' awesome! 

+rep dude!


----------



## Abz (Jun 23, 2013)

Addy said:


> kakashi tnjs obito.....  about 10 chapters  of that shit



better than Nardo's TnJ any day of the week Addy


----------



## Addy (Jun 23, 2013)

Abz said:


> better than Nardo's TnJ any day of the week Addy



shit is still shit. cover it with sprinkles...... it is still shit


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 23, 2013)

I predict Addy being wrong once more


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 23, 2013)

Abz said:


> better than* Nardo's TnJ *any day of the week Addy



I'd rather have that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2013)

Juubi reach final form pls


----------



## Harbour (Jun 24, 2013)

Just imagine if there will be again Kage running, or rookies blah-blah.


----------



## Moloko (Jun 24, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Kakashi VS Obito.
> 
> At some point Hashirama - Tsunade - Sakura 'slug sage mode' trifecta.



I'm not convinced Hashirama's Sage mode is slug related. It might be related to the Mokuton: his affinity for Wood may just make it easier for him to absorb nature chakra (albeit more controllably than Jugo and his clan).


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Jun 24, 2013)

juubi starts evolving on dat ass
kakashi & obito continue undergoing more & more layers of genjutsu like that itachi & sasuke pre-fight
we find out kakashi begged kishi & obit to not use wood and rinnegan
obito reveals his rinnegan is for decoration
kakashi gives obito a kiss and takes off the infamous scarf because obito took off his mask
they hold hands a erect a spacetime susanoo together
chapter end


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2013)

Final form Juubi reaching, please.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I predict Addy being wrong once more



lets see..  all the obito tnj/flashback  chapters  were ahit.  i was right


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> lets see..  all the obito tnj/flashback  chapters  were ahit.  i was right



606 was awesome.


----------



## takL (Jun 24, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> what's this, takL?



what addy said. 
 the sclupture is said to be a representation of vincent van gogh and his brother. the scluptor made many statues of a man with a hole around the heart and  obito's hole in his heart reminded me of them.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jun 24, 2013)

Klue said:


> 606 was awesome.



IMO Kabuto's flashbacks were WAAY better than Obito's since although the former was also portayed as emotional, he nonetheless was pictured as a spy, and these chapters gave more info on shinobi world than Obito's emo stuff.

By the way Klue, I've always been wondering - who is the laughing guy on your avatar? I've seen this gif quite a lot nowadays, so I got curious.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2013)

*the climax has begun!*


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jun 24, 2013)

if Orochimaru will appear in this chapter on the battlefield i guess we have new god of speed


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 24, 2013)

takL said:


> i predict
> hinatas byakugan(白眼　white eyes） evolves to byakugan（百眼one houndred eyes）.
> oro and co head for madareas lair to nick those sharingans and hashs perfect clone.
> kakashi and obito become like



finally something for the hyuugas. although i wish neji would get it if your prediction is right.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jun 24, 2013)

Guys, the next two chapters should be the final two chapters for the next Naruto volume.

Needless to say, shit should be going down.  Maybe Kakashi's death?  Juubi's final form?  Somebody rescuing Yamato?

Anyways I predit Evil next week to provide early spoilers pek


----------



## Abz (Jun 24, 2013)

TamedTanuki said:


> Guys, the next two chapters should be the final two chapters for the next Naruto volume.
> 
> Needless to say, shit should be going down.  *Maybe Kakashi's death?*  Juubi's final form?  Somebody rescuing Yamato?
> 
> Anyways I predit Evil next week to provide early spoilers pek



no... 

however you are right about the 2 chapters being the volume ender...

but i'm getting 'Evil' shivers too....


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 24, 2013)

I predict Suigetsu retrieving Jiraiya and maybe also Konan from the depths and Karin giving out a 2-for-1 sale on erotic biting healing.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2013)

The reason winter EVIL is coming is because we are finally reaching the climax of the war with three separate fights all shown in one chapter in 635, 636 will have a revelation for 2 out of 3 (if not 1 out of 3) fights.  The three fights I'm talking about are the Kages, the battlefield, and Kamuiland.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2013)

I actually predict a slow chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2013)

sasuke tries to burn the juubi again but naruto stops him, and obito goes back to the real world and kakashis beaten body


----------



## Hiiro (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't forget about the kage bunshin Naruto left in Obito's dimension. I have a feeling it'll make an appearance.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 24, 2013)

I predict, LOG no Jutsu.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2013)

i predict  a repetitive  chapter  with only  one event in it.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 24, 2013)

Turrin said:


> I predict, LOG no Jutsu.



Kakashi would had to have brought his own logs. Obito stopped using them years ago.


----------



## titantron91 (Jun 25, 2013)

Kakashi is on the verge of death.

Obito spits on Kakashi's face, takes back his left eye. returns to the real world with Kakashi's fuckedup body.

Naruto sees Kakashi and cries. Sasuke looks over and notes Tobi being Obito. Naruto is surprised why Obito has two Sharingan eyes now.

Kakashi sees Sasuke on the good side for the last time and smiles at him... then dies.

Madara asks Obito what took him so long.

Obito sees the four Kages, noting Minato especially. 

Minato berates Obito for killing his teammate.

Obito says sacrifices have to be made for the greater good, just like how Minato sacrificed his life to save the village rather than chasing him.

Minato rages... but Orochimaru arrives. Then follows the 5 Kage. They are suprised to see Sauce in their side.

Obito tells Madara that he has a plan. 

Orochimaru tells the alliance that he has a plan also.

A CHESS GAME! Obito vs Orochimaru


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2013)

That was beutiful bro good.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 25, 2013)

Kakashi is not gonna die people. Once Kishi has made a character have an apparent death once and they live...they are bullet proof for the rest of the manga.

Eg: Gaara


----------



## Milo- (Jun 25, 2013)

TamedTanuki said:


> Somebody rescuing Yamato?



You seem to be under the impression that Kishimoto didn't forget this character exists.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 25, 2013)

Mizukage will solo the juubi by filling the barrier with acid mist. Team 7 will be the only survivors thanks to a susano, kyuubi cloak and Katsuyu combo


----------



## CA182 (Jun 25, 2013)

I predict the juubi's final form has it taking the sage's human form and powers.


----------



## Plague (Jun 25, 2013)

I predict more SasuSaku angst, and the Juubi begins it's final transformation.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 25, 2013)

Sakura spits acid (literally and figuratively) on Sasuke.
Naruto wtf face
Juubi and Madara do nothing
Rookies solo more fodder clones.
Kakashi and Obito talk Rin and thrash for the rest of the chapter.



Raizel said:


> ^ This is what will happen


Better like this, Obito comes out with a box and Naruto asks:


And the hyuuga: Oh, sh*t. Naruto don't ask!
Naruto: Nooooo!
Hinata: *slap* Seriously, Naruto-kun?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 25, 2013)

The stabbing was a genjutsu. 

Obito attempts to take back his other eye.


----------



## Moloko (Jun 25, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> The stabbing was a genjutsu.
> 
> Obito attempts to take back his other eye.



...by just ripping it out, Kill Bill style.


----------



## zuul (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Naruto and Sasuke will start to have a discussion, the rookies will intervein.
> 
> Shikamaru will question Sasuke's real motives, everybody's attention will be on him
> 
> ...



I like your prediction the most.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2013)

titantron91 said:


> *Obito spits on Kakashi's face, takes back his left eye. *returns to the real world with Kakashi's fuckedup body.



Too OOC


----------



## Matt Perry (Jun 25, 2013)

Obito obtaining his eye back.  Oh lawd.  That would be quite the thing.  I'd like to see it.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 25, 2013)

Can't wait for this to happen


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 25, 2013)

*What Kishi should do:* Let Obito kill Kakashi and take his eye back. Bring Kakashi's dead body to Naruto just to fuck with him. We desperately need more good guys dying and more actual villains doing villain things.

*What Kishi will do:* Both Kakashi and Obito survive, Obito gets TnJ'd by some ridiculous _worse than trash_ -talk by Kakashi and joins the good guys. Probably uses Rinne Tensei to resurrect Neji or something. Unfortunately there is about 110% change of this happening.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jun 25, 2013)

Kakashi gets healed by edo tensei Rin summoned by Minato. Kishimoto just asspulls that ability to Minato as well because why not. Obito cries and joins the alliance.

Sasuke is one-hit-killed by Sakura who suddenly turns on him. Autumn sky and all that.

Naruto explodes with rage and becomes the final enemy.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 25, 2013)

How can you expect something good form Obito?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 25, 2013)

Matt Perry said:


> Obito obtaining his eye back.  Oh lawd.  That would be quite the thing.  I'd like to see it.



Why would he do that when he has a Rinnegan? It'd be a bit counterproductive unless Kakashi gets the Rinnegan or something.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 25, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Why would he do that when he has a Rinnegan? It'd be a bit counterproductive unless Kakashi gets the Rinnegan or something.



He doesn't even use the Rinnegan anyway so...


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jun 25, 2013)

Not a real prediction, but rather a wish: Danzou, Izuna, Jiraiya, Konan, Kisame and Rin MUST be resurrected in order for some plot points to be resolved.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2013)

Sakura is going to save Kakashi .


----------



## Rosi (Jun 25, 2013)

Shattering said:


> How can you expect something good form Obito?



Why can't people expect evil actions from an evil villain? 


I'm pretty sure there won't be any eye pulling though, that's just fucked up.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 25, 2013)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Not a real prediction, but rather a wish: Danzou, Izuna, Jiraiya, Konan, Kisame and Rin MUST be resurrected in order for some plot points to be resolved.



No more resurrections. Not anymore, please Kishi


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Why can't people expect evil actions from an evil villain?



Because Obito isn't really evil.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's just butthurt like every other Uchiha, excluding Itachi.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 25, 2013)

Addy said:


> lets see..  all the obito tnj/flashback  chapters  were ahit.  i was right


Those where too obvious, they dont count 
We need some Tobit=Obito tier predictions


----------



## Plume (Jun 25, 2013)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Kakashi gets healed by edo tensei Rin summoned by Minato. Kishimoto just asspulls that ability to Minato as well because why not. Obito cries and joins the alliance.
> 
> Sasuke is one-hit-killed by Sakura who suddenly turns on him. Autumn sky and all that.
> 
> Naruto explodes with rage and becomes the final enemy.



With Naruto being the final enemy and Naruto suddenly turning evil, who would we be supposed to root for at that point? 

But yeah, I predict the final page of chapter 365 being genjutsu, like many others on this thread. A few Kakashi-Obito panels. Then an unnecessarily large number of panels focusing on Sakura's face while looking at Sasuke. We can start collecting these now... And the final pages will be the Kages jumping into battle and something dramatic like the "dark clouds" comment written on the page... You know, something to make you assume that the action's about to start when it's really not going to


----------



## Saturnine (Jun 25, 2013)

It would be fun if Kakashi sacrificed his Sharingan to Izanami Obito. That would be quite a useful development. I also wonder what will become of Obito's eyes if he dies. They'll probably have the Rinnegan destroyed. The other one would still remain hidden, though O_o


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2013)

For most of the chapter, Obito keeps telling Kakashi he won't be TnJ'ed. By the end of the chatpter, he's TnJ'ed.

Gokage arrive on the battlefield. Madara says "meh" and falls asleep.


----------



## yahiko00 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm quite confident for this time..
Obito won't be TnJ'd by Kakashi. This just can't be !

Kakashi gonna die... This chap is the last moment Kishi can do that


----------



## TheTsukishima (Jun 25, 2013)

Kakashi releases his genjutsu and turns out to be unscratched.  Then Obito releases his genjutsu too, and it turns out that Kakashi was stabbed multiple times.  Kakashi writhes in pain on the floor.  Obito walks over to take his mask off (and we see Kakashi's full face), and he rips out both of Kakashi's eyes for the hell of it.

Orochimaru enters the battle scene and makes a knock-knock joke.  We also discover that Orochimaru killed all of the Kages after all.  Last panel is of Sasuke thinking "Good, just as planned."


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2013)

TheTsukishima said:


> Kakashi releases his genjutsu and turns out to be unscratched.  Then Obito releases his genjutsu too, and it turns out that Kakashi was stabbed multiple times.  Kakashi writhes in pain on the floor.  Obito walks over to take his mask off (and we see Kakashi's full face), and he rips out both of Kakashi's eyes for the hell of it.
> 
> Orochimaru enters the battle scene and makes a knock-knock joke.  We also discover that Orochimaru killed all of the Kages after all.  Last panel is of Sasuke thinking "Good, just as planned."



Someone doesn't like Kakashi much.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 25, 2013)

piercing someone with the healing factor of wolverine
vs
someone being peirced who gets drained by using sharingan

wonder which one should win in this outcome


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2013)

Obito will not take his eye back, instead, Kakashi will ask why he didn't take his eye back before.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 25, 2013)

What the heck. Everyone is so sure Obito's going to pwn Kakashi 
With the way Obito's character has been treated recently, I won't be surprised if he *somehow* got fooled by a log(yeah) or a clone and would be dead by the end of the next chapter. Or TnJ'd.
Kakashi is universally much more loved as a character. Kishi won't make him look bad and kill him off in such fashion, otherwise he will lose a lot of his fans and money. Obito's plot relevance is huuuuge, but that has never made him immune to getting owned from time to time.



Bruce Wayne said:


> Because Obito isn't really evil.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



not evil, my ass

*Spoiler*: __ 






How much of an evil asshole you have to be to almost blow up a 1-minute old baby.
Not to mention you can be both butthurt and evil. One comes exactly from the other.



Arya Stark said:


> Obito will not take his eye back, instead, Kakashi will ask why he didn't take his eyes back before.


this will happen anyway


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2013)

Kakashi needs to get himself out of that dimension.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 25, 2013)

Can we have some meteors please? Damn man.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2013)

hope we get more of orochimaru intentions..... or juubi doing something or hashi and madara....battle


----------



## Abz (Jun 25, 2013)

So much KakaObi next chapter


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosi said:


> What the heck. Everyone is so sure Obito's going to pwn Kakashi
> With the way Obito's character has been treated recently, I won't be surprised if he *somehow* got fooled by a log(yeah) or a clone and would be dead by the end of the next chapter. Or TnJ'd.
> Kakashi is universally much more loved as a character. Kishi won't make him look bad and kill him off in such fashion, otherwise he will lose a lot of his fans and money. Obito's plot relevance is huuuuge, but that has never made him immune to getting owned from time to time.
> 
> ...



what should happen and what shall happen are different

what should happen is any genjutsu/bunshin should immeditely be seen through obito due to him having rinnengan/sharingan eyes.

Whether kishi will go through this based on the direction of the story is a different matter. tsunade coming back to the battle can heal kakashi if he gets jacked up so meh. will kishi have the balls


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 25, 2013)

I think  Oro is going to get Sasuke's body and Naruto will save the guy in later chapters.


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 25, 2013)

titantron91 said:


> Kakashi is on the verge of death.
> 
> Obito spits on Kakashi's face, takes back his left eye. returns to the real world with Kakashi's fuckedup body.
> 
> ...



sounds good to me. especially spitting on kakashi's face part. and obito idea vs orochimaru idea


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2013)

> what should happen is any genjutsu/bunshin should immeditely be seen through obito due to him having rinnengan/sharingan eyes.



It's most likely that Obito is the one who cast genjutsu so he could try winning Kakashi over.


----------



## takL (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosi said:


> What the heck. Everyone is so sure Obito's going to pwn Kakashi



not me. 

as soon as obito comes out of the kamui space hell be killed by sasuke with no q asked, whether hes tnjed by kakashi or not.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 25, 2013)

takL said:


> not me.
> 
> as soon as obito comes out of the kamui space hell be killed by sasuke with no q asked, whether hes tnjed by kakashi or not.



by Sasuke? That's kinda random


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosi said:


> not evil, my ass
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I've seen worse from much better written actual villains. Vandal Savage planned to destroy half of the earth just to force humans to stop relying on resources, which will make them evolve into perfect beings. 



> Not to mention you can be both butthurt and evil. One comes exactly from the other.



Obito is the only 'villain' I've seen that's butthurt. Joker and Lex Luthor aren't butthurt.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jun 25, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I've seen worse from much better written actual villains. Vandal Savage planned to destroy half of the earth just to force humans to stop relying on resources, which will make them evolve into perfect beings.



Doesn't change the fact that he is evil.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2013)

takL said:


> not me.
> 
> as soon as obito comes out of the kamui space hell be killed by sasuke with no q asked, whether hes tnjed by kakashi or not.



How sasuke has tried to kill obito a couple times and could not land a hit. Doubt he can kill him. Even naruto as fast as he is needed kakashi. So they either have to nerf obitos jutsu or something.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jun 25, 2013)

*RIP Kakashi. *

I WANT HIM TO DIE OK? It's the perfect time for him to die, and for Obito to show up in the battlefield with Kakashi's corpse without his mask, after this team 7 might get pissy and stomp everyone.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 25, 2013)

I predict more lame ass rookie and team 7 action.  Seriously, end this shit and show us the hokages.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jun 25, 2013)

I predict Kakabito fusion because why the hell not.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2013)

I want obito to come back with both his eyes.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 25, 2013)

Ino is sent to Obito's Dimension to Mind Rape him a third time


----------



## 8 (Jun 25, 2013)

i predict:
- that ugly annoying juubi thing finally defeated.
- sakura dies.
- teuchi makes his move.

should be a good chapter.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2013)

Five Kage show up to commentate along with the Hokage.


----------



## handsock (Jun 25, 2013)

I predict that Obito or Kakashi will turn into a piece of replacement wood in the next panel. After that, who knows?


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol, it can't be a log. 

It could be genjutsu or clone.  I personally think its real and Kakashi will be wounded badly.  Don't know why he used a giant star for melee lol.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 25, 2013)

Chapter day! 

I predict Kakashi dies and his become Obito's light. 

And we have a whole fucking volume's worth of chapters showcasing them killing each other in genjutsu

Dr Snakes vs the King all over again


----------



## Wendson (Jun 25, 2013)

Juubi evolves to his final pokemon stage.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 25, 2013)

What will happen bito and Kakashi shenanigans! The genjustu express!


----------



## rac585 (Jun 25, 2013)

hard to imagine kakashi not making it out alive to get back and complete team 7. but also hard to imagine tobi losing to kakashi. really don't know how to call this one. kakashi is old bones and i never thought he'd survive the series. but if obito doesn't kill him here... well. there's always sasuke. 

not to mention it seems tsunade also survived. who i could not have predicted to survive the series either.

predicting obito/kakashi heart to heart about naruto. with an actual deathblow for a cliffhanger. and more evil sasuke foreshadowing.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2013)

Juubi is never going to evolve smh .___.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 25, 2013)

Prediction:

-It's revealed that Juubi has access to all MS abilities bar Susano'o and that he had forgotten how to use them do to being trapped in the moon for so long.

-Using his sharingans copying ability he re-learns how to use Kamui after seeing Obito and Kakashi use it.

-Intangible Juubi easily free's himself from his restaints with it. 

Or:

-Juubi's body begins bubbling.

-everyone is confused but Madara seems to be panicking

-Madara: "Obito, you idiot..."

-Juubi reverts back to his first form in the bubbling mess

-Madara: "You didn't get a replacement for the Gedou statue to link to to help stabilize the transformation!?!?"


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Jun 25, 2013)

Kakashi and Obito come out of the dimension and Minato one shots Obito for being a little bitch.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 25, 2013)

I predict the Juubi never evolving for a couple 100 chapters.


----------



## Grimsley (Jun 25, 2013)

most of the chapter consists of obito and kakashi fighting, obito is going using easy on kakashi he still has feelings for him

changes scene to main battlefield, madara starts making his move, the 5 kages arrive.

raikage, mizukage, kazekage and tsuchikage hold up the barriers for the other hokages to fight. tsunade states sakura has surpassed her in medical ninjutsu, she activates sage mode and joins the other hokages

chapter ends with the ninja alliance in awe of the hokages readying to fight


----------



## handsock (Jun 25, 2013)

New prediction: Kakashi gives Obito his eye back. But being of Senju DNA some how, Kakashi's DNA negates the insanity measures of gaining power with Sharingan. Why is it he's the only Sharingan user who hasn't gone insane with power? Especially after getting MS. Putting the eye back into Obito will give him all of Kakashi's memories, and sanity. Finally causing all this TNJ directed at Obito to finally work. And he will use Rinne Tensei to revive Kakashi instead of Madara.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 25, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> *SPOILERS: *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I actually believed that for a moment


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 25, 2013)

God...I cant stand seeing another panel of people posing up expecting me to get hype. Fuck if the 5 Hokages go to fight, fuck if Jiraiya gets ressurected, fuck Kakashi dying, fuck everything at this point.

Just show me Naruto vs Sasuke. I have reached...my limit.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2013)

Incoming flashback.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 25, 2013)

Revy said:


> Incoming flashback.


noooo, I don't wannaaa
kishi can u not


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 25, 2013)

I really hope this chapter is the end of  loveydubby Team 7 reunion shit and gets back the violent murder of the alliance by the Juubi/Madara, as well as Sasuke's true goals.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 25, 2013)

Madara oneshots Hashirama clones and original
Obito gets offpaneled by Kakashi
Juubi goes final form and it's NOT a fucking mindless fodder bijuu. Actually, an intellect humanoid or something.
Juubi soloes Madara 
Moon Eye Plan begins.

Kishi, save your damn manga.


----------



## k2nice (Jun 25, 2013)

Kakashi is dying, Obito uses Kakashi's life force to heal himself, steals his eye back, transplant. EMS emerges, Jiraiya comes back, Orochimaru and Jiraiya have a long flashback talk cliff hanger

Oh and Obito warps back with Kakashi's body in his hands


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 25, 2013)

I predict Tonton dies...


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2013)

Damn right, time for a suprise!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Tonton dies...



As OP as Tonton is, nah.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2013)

Majority of chapter is Obito saying he won't get TnJ'ed by Kakashi. Chapter ends with Obito getting TnJ'ed by Kakashi...


----------



## KevKev (Jun 25, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Majority of chapter is Obito saying he won't get TnJ'ed by Kakashi. Chapter ends with Obito getting TnJ'ed by Kakashi...



Oh how cruel reality is...


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> noooo, I don't wannaaa
> kishi can u not


You know it's coming.
Kishi likes to send off every character with a flashback. And considering how relevant Kakashi and Obito are to this manga,it might even be a full chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2013)

Madara is pissing me off. Sitting there waiting for Hashirama, like a loyal puppy. Give us what the fans truly want: The next stage of the Rinnegan's power.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 25, 2013)

If Obito took his eye back he'd be unstoppable.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 25, 2013)

It's the Sharingan, what do you expect? 
Look how far Kakashi has gotten


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2013)

Madara finally gets sick and tired of waiting for that wood and kills the Juubi himself.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2013)

Marsala said:


> If Obito took his eye back he'd be unstoppable.



i've been wondering the same thing.  How are you supposed to stop someone that has both versions of kamui? too bad kishi won't do it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2013)

Marsala said:


> If Obito took his eye back he'd be unstoppable.



Which means he's going to make retarded decisions or not even use it at all.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 25, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Tonton dies...



They might be low on rashions, it's time to eat rashes of bacon 

Only bacon can make this war good


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 25, 2013)

Nic said:


> i've been wondering the same thing.  How are you supposed to stop someone that has both versions of kamui? too bad kishi won't do it.



Unless all space-time jutsus utilize the same pocket dimension, he'd be uncatchable. Otherwise, Minato could go get him.


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 25, 2013)

Tenten will reveal that she can reverse summon through her scroll to kamuiland and will send Minato inside and save Kakashi.  

 Naruto will confront Sasuke on his burn shit and will bicker.  Sakara will cry.  Juubi will break free.  A jacked up Kakashi will have Minato's kunai still and take it out and try to tnj on Obito and Minato will port inside feeling the old trigger.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2013)

Obito takes his eyes back and uses kamui powered susano to kill the kages


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jun 25, 2013)

Obito goes to take Kakashi's eye, Kakashi crushes it. Obito kills Kakashi and exits Kamui dimension with Kakashi on his shoulders, the entire Alliance looks shocked, we see a Minato close up, we see Gai looking at the ground while pebbles start rising, Orochimaru appears with the Kage, final page we see the Hokage entering the fray.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2013)

i predict obito


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 25, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> Unless all space-time jutsus utilize the same pocket dimension, he'd be uncatchable. Otherwise, Minato could go get him.



At this moment it is only possible to speculate that space-time ninjutsu can allow you access to a dimension created by someone else.

We've only seen Sasuke do it with his Sharingan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2013)

Predicting that either Obito's or Kakashi's Mangekyou Sharingan develops the half of a Susano'o.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 25, 2013)

Obito's probably just gonna leave Kakashi for dead after saying something cynical. I doubt he's going to replace his Rinnegan with Kakashi's/his other eye though.


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 26, 2013)

i just wanna see kakashi die already


----------



## Karasu (Jun 26, 2013)

I predict Kakashi does something, and Obito just gets another hole...and thinks nothing of this one too. 



1artic000 said:


> i just wanna see kakashi die already



Alright - go back and read the Pain invasion


----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2013)

1artic000 said:


> i just wanna see kakashi die already




As long as Obito lives I'll be good.  

The curse of having a villain as your favorite character.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 26, 2013)

Sasuke: No.. let it burn *slap*
Hinata: Sasuke-kun, do you understand what Naruto-kun said?
Sasuke: WTF, who are you?
[comaradarie speech]
Sasuke: Yeah, you're right. Thank you... it's thanks to you that stayed by side 
Sakura: 
Naruto: Dafaq?

Obito: You're thrash, Kakashi! *slap*
Hinata: Obito-kun, do you understand what Kakashi-kun said?
Obito: ...
[comaraderie speech]
Obito: Yeah, you're right. Thank you... it's thanks you that stayed my side. Who cares about, Rin?
Kakashi: Well, that was easy

Madara: Who's that girl ruining my plans! *slap*
Hinata: Do you...
Madara: please no...
Hinata: understand...
Madara: Stop...
Hinata: what Hashirama-kun said?
[camaraderie speech]
Madara: Yeah, you right. It's thanks to you that stayed at my side.

The End


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

We could be seeing something from Madara this week going by that preview 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 26, 2013)

Seems like everybody wants Obito to kill Kakashi badly.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 26, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Sasuke: No.. let it burn *slap*
> Hinata: Sasuke-kun, do you understand what Naruto-kun said?
> Sasuke: WTF, who are you?
> [comaradarie speech]
> ...



10/10 chapter


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 26, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Sasuke: No.. let it burn *slap*
> Hinata: Sasuke-kun, do you understand what Naruto-kun said?
> Sasuke: WTF, who are you?
> [comaradarie speech]
> ...



Did you just make a MadaHina prediction?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Seems like everybody wants Obito to kill Kakashi badly.



Wtf did Kakashi do? 


vered said:


> We could be seeing something from Madara this week going by that preview 2 weeks ago.



Same. The previews normally don't come to fruition till later.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 26, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Seems like everybody wants Obito to kill Kakashi badly.



It's the least Kishi can do what with Tsunade and the other kages back in the picture.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Wtf did Kakashi do? .



Where have you been the last 35 chapters? 
He killed Rin


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> We could be seeing something from Madara this week going by that preview 2 weeks ago.



Anything would be nice. Wouldn't mind seeing the rest of his EMS level abilities.


Gotta get them out of the way at some point.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2013)

This happens:


Then this:


9999.5% cannon.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 26, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Seems like everybody wants Obito to kill Kakashi badly.



Completely true. 

Kakashi needs to die.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Where have you been the last 35 chapters?
> He killed Rin



That's Obito's problem though.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 26, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Completely true.
> 
> Kakashi needs to die.


The ones who needed to die were the Kages but look what Kishi did so I doubt Kakashi would die at this point.


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2013)

Doesn't matter who dies; Rinne Tensei will happen.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 26, 2013)

I could see Obito giving Kakashi some of his Mokuton goop in order to survive but taking his eye back.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi is going to the afterlife to talk to his father again about the birds and the bees.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 26, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> 10/10 chapter





cosmovsgoku said:


> Did you just make a MadaHina prediction?


It's meant to be. How else is she going to be with Naruto forever if not with Infinite Tsukuyomi?


----------



## Talis (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito:  I told you that trash like you couldn't beat me. If it was so easy I  would've been dead 16 years ago. Now you shall die here where no one  will ever visit your grave.

Kakashi  *Thinking to himself while looking at Obito through blurred vision*" I  couldn't protect sensei, I couldn't protect my comrades, I couldn't keep  my promise to Obito or Naruto. I couldn't save my friend or my student  from the darkness. Who would want to visit my grave? I let everyone  down...I'm sorry everyone.."*vision blacks out*


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't fool yourselves, they're obviously both living through this. Kishi couldn't even kill the fucking Gokage, there's absolutely no way he can kill Obito or Kakashi.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Doesn't matter who dies; Rinne Tensei will happen.



that's why Obito getting rid of his rin'negan after killing kakashi and taking his eye back would be the greatest troll ever.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 26, 2013)

Nic said:


> that's why Obito getting rid of his rin'negan after killing kakashi and taking his eye back would be the greatest troll ever.



Or having both of his Mangekyou Sharingan along with Mokuton might let Obito evolve his own Rinnegan, skipping the need for Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Why would Obito evolve his own Rinnegan? So he could continue not using it?


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nic said:


> that's why Obito getting rid of his rin'negan after killing kakashi and taking his eye back would be the greatest troll ever.



i realy hope that happen :amazed


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito hasn't used the Rinnegan once, at all. What a waste. 

I can't believe I was hyped to see him use it at the beginning of the war.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 26, 2013)

@Vered
I thought the editor apologised for writing that preview... (As in, at least for the moment, that's not happening.)

Anyways I need to do the theory thread to go with this, but I predict that the "Kamui realm" is really just the inside of the moon.

It makes so much sense it's unreal.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 26, 2013)

The only thing I'm kind of excited to see at this point is Minato's reaction to Obito not only being alive, but fucking everything up the way he did.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Nic said:


> that's why Obito getting rid of his rin'negan after killing kakashi and taking his eye back would be the greatest troll ever.



It isn't at all. When they defeat Obito, they'll have two MS to spare and another two EMS from Sasukeeeh, also the Wall of Sharigan which Sasuke knows about), furthermore all that Hashirama material cultivated in the depths of Madara's hideout, so nope. It might deter them temporarily, but it won't last forever. Also, there's an unnaccounted Rinnegan eye SOMEWHERE. Eventually, they'll have the Rinnegan again, in some format. There is no troll to be had besides a shallow, temporary one. Rinne Tensei was shit addition yes, but there's no way to remove it from the story ATM.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Since no Evil clues we are sure that Obito isn't TnJd.
This chapter genjutsu breaks, either full tragic flashbacks or tragic flashback sauced action.


----------



## Moeka (Jun 26, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> The only thing I'm kind of excited to see at this point is Minato's reaction to Obito not only being alive, but fucking everything up the way he did.


Speaking of this, does Naruto know that Obito is the reason for his parents' death? ;o
Sorry my memory is really bad XD


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Moeka said:


> Speaking of this, does Naruto know that Obito is the reason for his parents' death? ;o
> Sorry my memory is really bad XD



Minato and Kushina told him Masked Man was behind the attack.


----------



## Moeka (Jun 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Minato and Kushina told him Masked Man was behind the attack.


Ah okay, thanks!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito survives kakashi's attack
Kakashi coughs up blood
asks how Obito could survive that

Flashback
Obito's body is crushed by the rubble
Madara used a rinnegan power to remotely pull Obito's soul out of his crushed body and place it in a Zetsu spawn.
The Zetsu spawn became current Obito.
Another Zetsu spawn saved Obito's remaining eye and transplanted it inside the Zetsu.

Flashback end
Obito says he isn't actually Obito. Call me Zetsu or whatever you like.
Goop flows over Zetsu's wounds as Kakashi goes dark.

Switch to Sasuke
Juubi has killed just about everyone


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 26, 2013)

Ugh. Well, I guess I should offer a prediction:

*Obito and Kakashi talk briefly before getting pushed off-panel again.
*Naruto and Sasuke argue about some stupid shit no one cares about. Sakura tries to intervene but lol Sakura.
*The five Kage and Orochimaru are briefly shown heading towards the battlefield.
*The Juubi begins transforming again and the chapter ends.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Obito survives kakashi's attack
> Kakashi coughs up blood
> asks how Obito could survive that
> 
> ...





Please do it kishi.

I predict Kabuto arrives on the battlefield this week. And he's there to help the alliance too.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 26, 2013)

Long Term Prediction:
Obito comes out of kamuiland with the edo tensei uchiha clan which includes itachi and shisui too and shitstorm begins. Seriously villians are out numbered. We need more bad guys. Do it kishi...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's my prediction

- Nothing worthwhile happens between Tobi/Kakashi
- Naruto and Sasuke argue, nothing serious
- Kages still head to the battlefield
- Jyuubi eventually transforms

Pretty much a boring chapter.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 26, 2013)

Prediction:
Kakashi and Obito talk while lieing in a pool of blood.  Flashbacks of Rin, panels of Sasuke, Naruto, Sakura, and Gai fighting while Kakashi talks about his friends.

Chapter ends with Obito's seperating from his zetsu cloak/black rods come out of him/talk no jutsu complete.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Seems like it'll be one of those nights. Oh well back to coding. 

Prediction: Kakashi does not die.


----------



## Pein (Jun 26, 2013)

Prediction. Orochimaru rescues yamato because he needs more mokuton because the only way to fight wood is with wood and Hashirama is busy.

Oh and Kakashi doesn't die, Kishi doesn't have the balls to kill off kakashi.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 26, 2013)

Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, and Yamato stand still and do nothing.
Uchiha Madara sits on the floor.
Sasuke does Susanoo.
Naruto does a rasengan.
Sakura is useless.
Rookies are all kind of lame.
Kakashi looks like he's dead but he's not.
Obito farts about until Kishi decides what to do with him.
40,000 ninja stand still doing nothing at all.
Juubi burns.
Naruto and Sasuke have a domestic incident before the gay wedding takes place.


----------



## Rai (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, and *Yamato* stand still and do nothing.
> Uchiha Madara sits on the floor.
> Sasuke does Susanoo.
> Naruto does a rasengan.
> ...



Seems legit.


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> *Spoiler*
> 
> Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, and Yamato stand still and do nothing.
> Uchiha Madara sits on the floor.
> ...




I KNEW IT!!


----------



## Elriga (Jun 26, 2013)

First panel is Obito looking down where Kakashi stabbed him

"LOOK AT THIS WINDHOLE"!!!


----------



## Shattering (Jun 26, 2013)

Rin chapter about rin adventures in a rin world where everything is rin and nothing is interesting, two fodders talk about rin while they use useless jutsus and think about rin because this is rin's world and it can't exist without rin.

RINRINRINRINRINRINRINRINRINRINRINIRNIRNIRNINRINRINR

rin

signed Rin




F*ck this chapter


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2013)

Elriga said:


> First panel is Obito looking down where Kakashi stabbed him
> 
> "LOOK AT THIS WINDHOLE"!!!


Followed by: I CAN'T EVEN *FEEL* THE WIND!
[sp][/sp]


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 26, 2013)

Madara summons a giant hawk made out of water and it puts out the Amaterasu


----------



## Harbour (Jun 26, 2013)

predict chapter full of "hole instead the heart" discussion.


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2013)

I predict no Madara. Kakashi and Obito focused chapter.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

I predict Obito wants to be Hokage.


----------



## Talis (Jun 26, 2013)

Water putting off Amaterasu would be the worst troll ever in the manga world.


----------



## Frosch (Jun 26, 2013)

> カカシは深く傷ついて
> 死亡記事は、傷を生き残ることがで�� �� �るですが、彼の他の目に戻ります�� �� ��って戦場へカムイ
> 五影のoroのカリンは、戦場に向かう
> サスケは死亡記事Oに直面
> ...



Chapter 467.

Not sure if real


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi dies? Obito takes back his Sharingan? That's way too awesome, it's fake.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 26, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Chapter 467.
> 
> Not sure if real



I think its fake


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi died and Obito retrieved his Sharingan? Too good to be true.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Chapter 467.
> 
> Not sure if real



It sounds mildly exciting


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

Assuming fake.

I don't think Gai is going to do anything interesting again, to be honest.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Swapping eyes is a delicate procedure, not something you just attach on. Even the manga portrays such an operation this way.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 26, 2013)

Sounds fake. And if Obito took his Sharingan back, he wouldn't _need_ to fight Sasuke. Everyone would get Kamui'ed.

I think that Obito will take his eye back, but he'll be out of action for a few more chapters while he gets used to it again.


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2013)

Talis said:


> Water putting off Amaterasu would be the worst troll ever in the manga world.



And the most sensible.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Chapter 467.
> 
> Not sure if real



Fake.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Swapping eyes is a delicate procedure, not something you just attach on. Even the manga portrays such an operation this way.



doesn't seem like it applies to Obito considering how he quickly inserted that rin'negan like it was nothing.


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Swapping eyes is a delicate procedure, not something you just attach on. Even the manga portrays such an operation this way.



Kakashi, Rin......


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 26, 2013)

So we have the real spoiler? I can't believe that Madara fades away after talking with Sasuke. That's pathetic Kishi!!!


----------



## Shattering (Jun 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Kakashi, Rin......



Nah tbh Kakashi got a fodder sharingan, Sasuke got the eyes of a god, no wonder it took him a hella lot of time to be able to use them.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

Would be a great chapter if real tho.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 26, 2013)

What's the difference between the two sharingans then? Why does Obito need the other sharingan when actually he has rinnegan? What benefit does it have?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Nah tbh Kakashi got a fodder sharingan, Sasuke got the eyes of a god, no wonder it took him a hella lot of time to be able to use them.



Lol Obito's MS >>>>>> Madara's EMS, Itachi's MS, Sasuke's EMS


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> What's the difference between the two sharingans then? Why does Obito need the other sharingan when actually he has rinnegan? What benefit does it have?



Other than Minato's Hirashin, Obito's other eye is the only effective means to counter his powers. I would count Konan, but there are way too many circumstantial factors involved.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Not believing until seeing it. Not that Obito couldn't do it, but that Kishi would need to off panel helluva lot (everything, basically) for all that to happen in 636. What a way to end Kakashi's character.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

and deaths in Naruto...awesome.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> So we have the real spoiler? I can't believe that Madara fades away after talking with Sasuke. That's pathetic Kishi!!!



It hurts my soul


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> and deaths in Naruto...awesome.



Kakashi dies.... And then gets Rinne Tensei'd a few chapters later, for the second time.

Oh Kishi


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

>Kamui
>a fodder sharingan


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

死亡記事は、傷を生き残ることがで�� �� �るですが、彼の他の目に戻ります�� �� ��って戦場へカムイ
五影のoroのカリンは、戦場に向かう
サスケは死亡記事Oに直面
ナルトはカカシが死んで実現し、男�� �� �リーは8門を入る
本章では、’暗い雲が包まれている�� �で 終わる
開口部は、暗い洞窟の簡単なシーン�� �あり、我々はヤマトの体を壁に貼り� ��けてください。暗い影が彼の前に現 れます。我々はチーム7と忍者がまだ1 0尾を戦っている戦場に戻って切り取� ��。シカマルは”動機”について サスケ何かについて何かを言う。ロ�� �ク?リーは、何かを言って示されて�� �ます。柱間で叫ぶ。カカシの頭を保 持している誰かがカムイの土地から�� �てくる
終わり
Yamato is shown with someone’s silhouette.
Team 7 is still fighting the Juubi.
Rock Lee and others make an appearance.
Kakashi’s head emerges from Kamui
End of Naruto 636 Spoiler


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Too much events in one chapter
Yeah seems legit


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2013)

Probably fake.

Obito's almost guaranteed to use Rinne Tensei at some point, and he sure as hell can't do it without that Rinnegan of his. Kishi wouldn't have him bring it up if he wasn't going to do it. The side he's going to use it for is yet to be determined however.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

That sounds more like Kishi, but Yamato....? Yep, fake.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> What's the difference between the two sharingans then? Why does Obito need the other sharingan when actually he has rinnegan? What benefit does it have?



His own arsenal (kamui, his own, plus third technique) on top of the rinegan's arsenal


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> 死亡記事は、傷を生き残ることがで�� �� �るですが、彼の他の目に戻ります�� �� ��って戦場へカムイ
> 五影のoroのカリンは、戦場に向かう
> サスケは死亡記事Oに直面
> ナルトはカカシが死んで実現し、男�� �� �リーは8門を入る
> ...



So which one is real? 

Because that sounds lulzy. Kakashi's head emerges? Is it floating in the air? Has it really been ripped off?

Also Yamato, what on earth?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> His own arsenal (kamui, his own, plus third technique) on top of the rinegan's arsenal



I can't even imagine the amount of hax a third Kamui would have


----------



## Augors (Jun 26, 2013)

Sounds legit.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

I dunno, I stole this from narutobase.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Probably fake.
> 
> Obito's almost guaranteed to use Rinne Tensei at some point, and he sure as hell can't do it without that Rinnegan of his. Kishi wouldn't have him bring it up if he wasn't going to do it. The side he's going to use it for is yet to be determined however.



or like others have mentioned, his MS eyes naturally evolve into the rin'negan.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah we have four Hokage fucked themselves, five Kage run, Orochimaru, but who appears? Yamato! Who even give a darn about him, when we have Hashirama and Madara as a Mokuton users?
So its definitely fake. I hope for that.


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito having both his eyes back would make him OP as hell, since he would gain a huge power up for long-range fighting/defending... Moreover, he can spam it without any noticeable side-effects. But giving up the Rinnegan would also mean he has nothing to blackmail Madz with.. so that wouldn't be extremely wise.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

^Madara doesn't exactly care about the whole thing anymore...

But yeah, people we can't have both Obito suddenly deciding he needs his Sharingan back, and him Rinne Tenseing everyone in the end. 

Unless he develops Rinnegan of his own. Or Sasuke...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Nic said:


> doesn't seem like it applies to Obito considering how he quickly inserted that rin'negan like it was nothing.



It was done off panel. He didn't pluck it and put it in. Then there's Sasuke who actually needed a few days for it to settle.



Klue said:


> Kakashi, Rin......



Exactly. They needed a medic for this.

The only thing I can see is Nagato's eye onto Trollbito, but srly it was off panel so who knows.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

Why are people even considering these "spoilers".
The legit ones only appear on 2ch(and vered is lurking it), or from kaze and a few more proved providers.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

*tries to imagine Kakashi's head floating on air*


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> ^Madara doesn't exactly care about the whole thing anymore...
> 
> But yeah, people we can't have both Obito suddenly deciding he needs his Sharingan back, and him Rinne Tenseing everyone in the end.
> 
> Unless he develops Rinnegan of his own. Or Sasuke...



Can't he just plug the Rinnegan randomly somewhere in his body? It's not like he even needs eye contact to use it. Danzo had Sharingans in his hand.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Why are people even considering these "spoilers".
> The legit ones only appear on 2ch(and vered is lurking it), or from kaze and a few more proved providers.




Hush, we're impatient for the chapter, this way there's something to talk about.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> can't even imagine the amount of hax a third Kamui would have


 it would be press x to win, but  because this is kishi we talking about he will sit and do nothing for the next 20 chapters
The telegrams will then implode


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

ch1p said:


> It was done off panel. He didn't pluck it and put it in. Then there's Sasuke who actually needed a few days for it to settle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm guessing the senju dna might explain it.  Seems to explain everything these days anyways.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Can't he just plug the Rinnegan randomly somewhere in his body? It's not like he even needs eye contact to use it. Danzo had Sharingans in his hand.




Perhaps he could put it on his forehead and have the third eye...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> 死亡記事は、傷を生き残ることがで�� �� �るですが、彼の他の目に戻ります�� �� ��って戦場へカムイ
> 五影のoroのカリンは、戦場に向かう
> サスケは死亡記事Oに直面
> ナルトはカカシが死んで実現し、男�� �� �リーは8門を入る
> ...



That's more like it.....except for the yamato part.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 26, 2013)

No spoilers?  probably a terrible chapter.  I predict a shitload of rookie action.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> Obito having both his eyes back would make him OP as hell, since he would gain a huge power up for long-range fighting/defending... Moreover, he can spam it without any noticeable side-effects. But giving up the Rinnegan would also mean he has nothing to blackmail Madz with.. so that wouldn't be extremely wise.


 Remember that uchiha + hashi cells= rinegan



Arya Stark said:


> *tries to imagine Kakashi's head floating on air*


I would read a manga about it


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2013)

The chapter's about Hiashi vs Madara because Madara insulted the Hyuugas


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 26, 2013)

KevKev said:


> The chapter's about Hiashi vs Madara because Madara insulted the Hyuugas



Yes! Enter House of Hyuuga!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Hyuga are the strongest in Konoha... Do not forget that.


----------



## zuul (Jun 26, 2013)

KevKev said:


> The chapter's about Hiashi vs Madara because Madara insulted the Hyuugas



How ? 

Hiashi is just full of shit.

I hate him.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi's head alone makes it fake  Such a creepy view


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

No. I doubt they are, either.

Are they not appearing correctly for anyone else? Neither my computer nor my phone are accepting the Japanese characters. I'm just getting a lot of question marks. 

Never happened before, so they're obviously not from 2ch.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 26, 2013)

Hopefully Kakashi bites it for real this time.

This character escaped death far too many times.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi's head takes it alone.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> No. I doubt they are, either.
> 
> Are they not appearing correctly for anyone else? Neither my computer nor my phone are accepting the Japanese characters. I'm just getting a lot of question marks.
> 
> Never happened before, so they're obviously not from 2ch.



They work fine for me (Chrome, Win7).


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

no sign of that spoiler on 2ch so its probably fake.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

Trolling the spoiler thread 

kakashi's flying head


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Kakashi's head alone makes it fake  Such a creepy view



Last week we had Tsunade separated in two, and then last panel is her raising up but you only see from the waist down.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

If the yamato one turns out to be the real one


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 26, 2013)

Inb4 Super Yamato


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

^ People have been asking for Yamato for two years now. Hope they'd be happy, 'cause he's exactly the character we want to see right now.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Time for the manga to take a radical shift with kakashi floating head as the new protagonist

And shamelessly stealing that image


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi's head > Juubi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

A Kakashi without Raikiri isn't a Kakashi


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Knew the Yamato one was fake. If there is one character we can say has been forgotten about it'd be him.  

*Cue Sasuke having Oro rescue him *


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 26, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> ^Madara doesn't exactly care about the whole thing anymore...




He might not give two shits about the plan anymore, but he might still want the power. He seemed genuinely concerned that his baby boy would get hurt in Ch. 616



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Remember that uchiha + hashi cells= rinegan




There is the general assumption that you'll need EMS first. Then again, Madara was certain Obito was capable of getting the Rinnegan and he doesn't seem to have any brothers, so you might just be right.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> *Cue Sasuke having Oro rescue him *




And Sasuke cares about Yamato because....


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

Didn't Naruto think about Yamato a few chapters back?


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

Madara took over Obito?
i think he can posses bodies.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> He might not give two shits about the plan anymore, but he might still want the power. He seemed genuinely concerned that his baby boy would get hurt in Ch. 616




He might want it to fight Hashirama, but he seems confident enough atm. Also to become the Jinn he needs to become mortal first, and that's something really doesn't want to do with his current company.



Animaeon said:


> There is the general assumption that you'll need EMS first. Then again, Madara was certain Obito was capable of getting the Rinnegan and he doesn't seem to have any brothers, so you might just be right.




"Fuck the police"
-Obito's eyes

They jumped from two tomoe Sharingan to MS, or at least upgraded so fast the tree tomoe phase was jumped over de facto. Not to mention they power up pretty easily anyway, imho. The power of emotions, baby.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Spoiler says that last panel was genjutsu and apparently Kakashi wins their fight or something.

Go fuck yourself, Kishi


----------



## Deatz (Jun 26, 2013)

Yamato being apparently forgotten by Kishi is comically frustrating and all... But am I the only one who doesn't see what difference he would make in the grand scheme of things? So what if he's Hashirama's "clone baby"? There's a little Hashirama in all of us, after all. (See: Madara's bare chest and the widespread distribution of Senju cells overall.)

Please just let Kakashi die, Kishimoto. He's been taking dangerous missions for years in the hopes he could die an unselfish death whilst simultaneously ending his suffering, at last.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Spoiler says that last panel was genjutsu and apparently Kakashi wins their fight or something.
> 
> Go fuck yourself, Kishi




A real spoiler this time?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 26, 2013)

Of course the fake spoiler was the better spoiler.

At least Madara is doing something.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Spoiler says that last panel was genjutsu and apparently Kakashi wins their fight or something.
> 
> Go fuck yourself, Kishi



Ya and Madara owns hashi with Susanoo or something.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

also madara took over obito perhaps possessed him?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

> Frame of the last moment of Obito and Kakashi genjutsu
> I fight each other like the old days
> Two people fight while looking back on the past of (Scarecrow?)
> Kakashi finally win
> ...



Kinky. MadaObi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

No NO about Madara possesing Obito

No.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> And Sasuke cares about Yamato because....



You're mistaken, Oro wouldn't rescue Yamato because Sasuke cares, Oro would rescue Yamato because "Hmm, having my creation connected to this tree thing can't be good "


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

Wait Kakashi beating Obito in genjutsu....
Madara possessing Obito....


----------



## Phemt (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito is no longer cock.

Literal translation:

Become so used the reincarnation of Madara for freedom of the body no longer cock is Obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

Madara possesses Obito, possibly to force him to use the Rinnegan on him.

My old prediction...


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

lol 300 chapters of foreshadowing Obito vs Naruto.  so much for that.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi wins...

And Obito gets taken over by Madara?

This IS gonna be a fun week...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> No NO about Madara possesing Obito
> 
> No.



Fucking called it.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

What the hell...


----------



## zuul (Jun 26, 2013)

No Suigetsu this chapter. ;_;

But at least there is Madara.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 26, 2013)

Nic said:


> lol 300 chapters of foreshadowing Obito vs Naruto.  so much for that.



300 chapters of Tobi=Obito foreshadowing, and you thought he was gonna fight Naruto who means nothing to him, and not Kakashi, old bff?

Hahah.

These Naruto fans are hilarious.



Besides, Naruto would've lost.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

> Kakashi and obito's death scene is a genjutsu
> Fight each other like old
> Two persons fight looking back in the past (kakashi?
> Kakashi finally win
> ...



Better translation.

Madara becomes Juubi Jinn in this chap??? Seems to be moving really fast if so.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

I was right about genjutsu.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh shit, Madara's taking control of Obito?  

Shit just got a lot more interesting.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

> Frame of the last moment of Obito and Kakashi genjutsu
> I fight each other like the old days
> Two people fight while looking back on the past of (Scarecrow?)
> Kakashi finally win
> ...


That's Kishi alright. Bye bye Obito, hopefully you're gone for good this time.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

the new post is a fake guys ignore it.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay, I'm very bad at this, so take it with a grain of salt.

Obito VS Kakashi last week was Genjutsu.
Kakashi wins the scuffle.
Obito says 'it doesn't matter now what happens' and scrams away.
Madara owns Hashirama's clone with Susano.
Madara possesses / reincarnates / samsara ansdasgdajgsd Obito's body.
madara becomes a host (or will become) for 10tails and is regretfull he didn't get to fight hashirama
naruto and the alliance stare at it i suppose.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

So Kishi did off - panel Obito/Kakashi?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2013)

Who the fuck is Pillar? I see this in every spoiler. 


THE MOON EYE PLAN FINALLY BEGINS.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

So Madara becomes Juubi Jinn? Just move the plot forwards, Kishi.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

so Madara can posses people?using the Rinnegan?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> the new post is a fake guys ignore it.



Oh God, what can I trust if not fake manga spoilers on Wednesday morning!?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Who put that dumb fake spoiler back up?



ch1p said:


> Okay, I'm very bad at this, so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Obito VS Kakashi last week was Genjutsu.
> Kakashi wins the scuffle.
> ...



Very nice. Final battle set! Ready? GO!


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> So Kishi did off - panel Obito/Kakashi?



The fight seems to be just Genjutsu, but like I said I'm really bad at this.



KevKev said:


> Who the fuck is Pillar? I see this in every spoiler.



Usually is Hashirama, but all Senju bros have a pillar gag thing on their name.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> so Madara can posses people?using the Rinnegan?



Well if you could pull souls out can't see why you can't inject your soul into someone. Oro been trying for years without Rinnegan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well if you could pull souls out can't see why you can't inject your soul into someone. Oro been trying for years without Rinnegan.



Shouldn't a really good genjutsu user be able to control others anyway?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> so Madara can posses people?using the Rinnegan?



Rinnegan


----------



## Marsala (Jun 26, 2013)

I guess that's what Sasuke was for, then?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Okay, I'm very bad at this, so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Obito VS Kakashi last week was Genjutsu.
> Kakashi wins the scuffle.
> ...




Wait wait what, no Madara vs Hashirama? 

Plot progression is nice, but this is going too fast... dammit.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi wins against Obito? Are you fucking kidding me, Kishi? 

On the other hand if Madara actually managed to become Juubi Jinchuriki and FINALLY people begin to drop like flies I think I can forgive him.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shouldn't a really good genjutsu user be able to control others anyway?



That's more mind control than overtaking someone's body with your own spirit like Ino and Oro.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

so madara takes control of a damaged obito?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2013)

Soooo Kakashi confirmed God-tier? 

Good to see things finally moving.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well if you could pull souls out can't see why you can't inject your soul into someone. Oro been trying for years without Rinnegan.



with 3 years gap etc.
its not truly possession what oro did but assimilation with a price.
here we are talking something more like what Yamanaka Clan does.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 26, 2013)

-Kakashi wins.
-Obito go back to real world
-Madara decided to reincarnated himself in Obito's body to become Juubi Jinchuriki
-Naruto and Minato said Madara is very dangerous threat.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 26, 2013)

kakashi beats obito
obito says it doesnt matter
obito uses rinne tenshou to revive madara's real body


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> so madara takes control of a damaged obito?




Sounds like it. Sounds like he also finally starts to take this seriously.

Do it Kishi. And never look back.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jun 26, 2013)

Is this spoiler legit ?.
Well shit...


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake37 (Jun 26, 2013)

Two spoils.... Who is fake Who is true?


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> kakashi beats obito
> obito says it doesnt matter
> obito uses rinne tenshou to revive madara's real body



ok this makes more sense. lol


----------



## Phemt (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> kakashi beats obito
> obito says it doesnt matter
> *obito uses rinne tenshou to revive madara's real body*



That is it.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, the end of Obito was as obvious as it could've possibly been.

Madara would've had no way of achieving his goal if he had no way of controlling Obito himself. The rods (containing Madara's will) that were stuck in Obito were foreshadowing something like this from the start.

And of course, Madara has to come to life so that he can actually lose, funnily enough.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> -Naruto and Minato said Madara is very dangerous threat.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

Nic said:


> ok this makes more sense. lol



madara definitely takes over obitos body going by 2ch comments and all other translations.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Sounds like it. Sounds like he also finally starts to take this seriously.
> 
> Do it Kishi. And never look back.



Well at least I'm happy about Madara stepping up for FV role again...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Spoiler says that last panel was genjutsu and apparently Kakashi wins their fight or something.
> 
> Go fuck yourself, Kishi


 And so like that another awesome idea (kakashi's floating head) is killed by kishi 



Arya Stark said:


> No NO about Madara possesing Obito
> 
> No.


 Oh get ready dear 



ShadowReij said:


> Very nice. Final battle set! Ready? GO!


 Kishi is rushing things


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Well at least I'm happy about Madara stepping up for FV role again...




And Obito isn't TnJ'd. Celebration time?


Though wait a minute, does this really mean Obito dies? If it doesn't, he can still be converted (and Rinne Tensei everyone).


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuck Obito used Rinne Tensei.

Holy shit.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 26, 2013)

rinne tenshou!!

or rinne tensei hehe


----------



## Revolution (Jun 26, 2013)

I just want Sasuke and Naruto smiling in the fashion of this fake spoiler: 

seals


----------



## Phemt (Jun 26, 2013)

Those 2 are what you'd call geniuses.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

or perhaps madara takes over obito and makes him use rinne tensei .
either way madara taking over obito is there.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> kakashi beats obito
> obito says it doesnt matter



Obito sounds like a grumpy kid. But still gonna miss him if he's really dead/possessed. 

And finally Madara is doing something rather than just chilling. Took Kishi long enough.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi > Obito. As I said last weak. ^0^


----------



## Rai (Jun 26, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Okay, I'm very bad at this, so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Obito VS Kakashi last week was Genjutsu.
> Kakashi wins the scuffle.
> ...



Fixed 

Kcm can sense negative emotions


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Kakashi wins against Obito? Are you fucking kidding me, Kishi?
> 
> On the other hand if Madara actually managed to become Juubi Jinchuriki and FINALLY people begin to drop like flies I think I can forgive him.





KevKev said:


> Soooo Kakashi confirmed God-tier?
> 
> Good to see things finally moving.


Well it's pretty much the obvious, take away Obito's warping and things get much easier. And Obito did just that. 


vered said:


> with 3 years gap etc.
> its not truly possession what oro did but assimilation with a price.
> here we are talking something more like what Yamanaka Clan does.



It's possession. Oro forces his souls into different bodies to extend his life leaving his original body behind. Ino's tech differs by it's purpose not being to permanently stay within their target. It's not true possession but possesion none the less.


----------



## zuul (Jun 26, 2013)

Madara's real body ? 

That is so sexy.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Fuck Obito used Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Holy shit.




My old theory became canon.

I'm so proud of you Obito. Now Madara, kick their asses.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I just want Sasuke and Naruto smiling in the fashion of this fake spoiler:
> 
> seals



no           .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> And Obito isn't TnJ'd. Celebration time?
> 
> 
> Though wait a minute, does this really mean Obito dies? If it doesn't, he can still be converted (and Rinne Tensei everyone).



Uh. If he uses RT he is dead.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 26, 2013)

So thanks to Rinne Tensei, Madara will be a real human again
And I believe it is Obito's dying move rather than Madara stealing Obito's body


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well it's pretty much the obvious, take away Obito's warping and things get much easier. And Obito did just that.
> 
> 
> It's possession. Oro forces his souls into different bodies to extend his life leaving his original body behind. Ino's tech differs by it's purpose not being to permanently stay within their target. It's not true possession but possesion none the less.



Yea i guess you are right.Still Oros version (assuming Madara does take possession over obitos body) is not perfect and has a price.


----------



## zuul (Jun 26, 2013)

So sasuke is going to be a good guy for a little longer ?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito, you went out like a chump and didn't even meet Minato.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh. If he uses RT he is dead.




So RT it is? Then it's a done deal. But people keep talking about body possession too.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Fuck Obito used Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Holy shit.



No shock here, thank you Kishi for finally getting to this point. Bye Obitio.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 26, 2013)

I cant believe the spoiler. Too awesome


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm like, legitimately surprised that Obito didn't convert.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 26, 2013)

...So I guess Madara's gonna be the one whose body Orochimaru takes over. 

Damn. I await that glorious day. So much power/hax in one person...with the intent to absolutely abuse the hell out of it for all the wrong purposes. 

EDIT: But what is this shit with Obito getting his ass kicked by Kakashi and then getting taken over by Madara? I dislike Obito as much as the next person with good taste, but he's been way too important to go out like that; even he deserved better. We didn't even get to see a single Rinnegan Jutsu from him.


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 26, 2013)

Not sure if I want to see this chapter


----------



## Ryopus (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> kakashi beats obito
> obito says it doesnt matter
> obito uses rinne tenshou to revive madara's real body



Any chance that Obito still lives after Madara's resurrection?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> So thanks to Rinne Tensei, Madara will be a real human again
> And I believe it is Obito's dying move rather than Madara stealing Obito's body



Doesn't really matter.

Madara has had potential control over Obito for 17 years because of black rods.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 26, 2013)

So Obito is dead


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit 

I didn't understand a thing about KakaObi fight. Especially if it's all a genjutsu.

And no team Minato reunion? Fuck you Kishi.

And so weird Evil didn't post spoilers for something like this. So much huge shit happening.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 26, 2013)

zuul said:


> So sasuke is going to be a good guy for a little longer ?



What is this good and bad stuff?

Sasuke's mission is to destroy the Juubi & Madara, always said so.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

a villain actually dying believing in his cause?  it's been a while.....


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 26, 2013)

zuul said:


> Madara's real body ?
> 
> That is so sexy.



No, Madara used Obito's body. Read my sigs.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

zuul said:


> So sasuke is going to be a good guy for a little longer ?



We're gonna be needing those chaos emeralds....I mean bijuu.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2013)

WHOA.
DID OBITO JUST DIE??


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

so obito potentially dies?
to revive Madara without getting a real resolve?


----------



## Harbour (Jun 26, 2013)

> -Naruto and Minato said Madara is very dangerous threat.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Can the real chapter please stand up?

I need to see whether it's RT or body possession.

And you know, the plot finally moving.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

RIP Obito, you were the best troll in Narutoworld.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> so obito potentially dies?
> to revive Madara without getting a real resolve?



Man said he wasn't changing.


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

oh god
kishi pls


----------



## zuul (Jun 26, 2013)

Sutol said:


> What is this good and bad stuff?
> 
> Sasuke's mission is to destroy the Juubi & Madara, always said so.



I was under the impression that people not blindly following Nardo were classified as 'villain'.
And we know Sasuke and Naruto have diverging views on how the pokemons should be dealt with.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

If Madara uses Obito's body and mind controls him as JJ, the final villain argument goes to a whole new level.  But I think Obito dies.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Man said he wasn't changing.



he needed a closure with Minato and go at peace.
he was manipulated all his life and just to die a useless death without a real conclusion is shameful.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

R.I.P Obito Uchiha.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 26, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Can the real chapter please stand up?
> 
> I need to see whether it's RT or body possession.
> 
> And you know, the plot finally moving.



It's probably a combination of both Rinne Tensei and body possession.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Man said he wasn't changing.




If Obito really goes down holding on to this villainous beliefs... whoah there Kishi. And thank you.

Now we need Madara to stay unTnJ'd.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 26, 2013)

Well look like both Father and Son never take Madara seriously until now 

Yup, just like I predicted. 
Madara taking over either Obito or Sasuke's body is predictable. This is why Obito wants Sasuke on his side but now sasuke switch side, it's obito that Madara posessed. 

Now Obito can become the real Madara.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> RIP Obito, you were the best troll in Narutoworld.



I hope he trolls this forum and isn't dead.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 26, 2013)

Bye Bye Obito.. Madara atleast u did something now rather than fapping to ur boyfriend hashi


----------



## Deana (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi lives! I've been worried about him the entire week.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> he needed a closure with Minato and go at peace.
> he was manipulated all his life and just to die a useless death without a real conclusion is shameful.



Dying to revive Madara isn't useless.

Sure he made him the JJ but he also technically made him vulnerable.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

hmm perhaps its like this/
Obito revives Madara as his last act but Madara soul possess obitos dead body.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 26, 2013)

google translate says rinne tenshou, but im not sure if thats just a mistaken reading of the last kanji

anyway
there is also a flashback of kakashi and obito fighting from before


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't know if I should be happy that Obito stayed villain till the very end or be mad for he got a very shit close up.


----------



## Augors (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito?



Oh God, Where is this chapter at?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I hope he trolls this forum and isn't dead.



That'd be great. The last troll


----------



## Plague (Jun 26, 2013)

I guess Orochimaru won't be the FV after all.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> google translate says rinne tenshou, but im not sure if thats just a mistaken reading of the last kanji
> 
> anyway
> there is also a flashback of kakashi and obito fighting from before



so obito might still survive possesed by Madara?
we need a translator here:


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Plague said:


> I guess Orochimaru won't be the FV after all.



He was never meant to be.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> he needed a closure with Minato and go at peace.
> he was manipulated all his life and just to die a useless death without a real conclusion is shameful.



It's better for Minato to not know that his 14 year old student unleashed the kyuubi on the village.

It would also be very bad for the yellow flash's reputation if word were to spread out that he couldn't stop nor beat a 14 year old child.

The other 3 Hokages would laugh at him.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I don't know if I should be happy that Obito stayed villain till the very end or be mad for he got a very shit close up.




We're going to be high on emotion for some time... coherent analysis comes later. 

And RT'ing Madara isn't shit, not imho. It's much better than what could have happened.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> he needed a closure with Minato and go at peace.
> he was manipulated all his life and just to die a useless death without a real conclusion is shameful.



I do believe his closure with Minato was a giant fox. Yeah, there wasn't any conflict or need for closure there.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> hmm perhaps its like this/
> Obito revives Madara as his last act but Madara soul possess obitos dead body.



Why bother? If Madara gets revived why does he need Obito's dead body? It's not like Kamui would be a good trade over a PS, and we haven't even seen what his MS is capable of yet.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

So Kishi offpaneled their fight? What the hell. I mean, it's one of the main villains vs one of main protagonists 

Well at least my prediction was right 


what's the point of all the tnj if it's just gets brushed off. and no flashback? Wth


----------



## BroKage (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito might've gone out in as embarrassing a manner as Kabuto did, and at least Kabuto's still alive. 

Doesn't convert, doesn't even die for his own cause, just gets spanked by Kakashi (as he did his whole childhood) and trolled by the guy who originally saved his life.

Obito thought he was so tough when he was talking down to Madara on the Juubi, but Madara could've just been like "lolno" the whole damn time. :rofl


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jun 26, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I hope he trolls this forum and isn't dead.



It wouldn't make sense for him to die so suddenly......


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm guessing Madara overshadows Obito and forces him to use Rinne Tensei, turning his current body from dust to flesh. That's the only thing that makes sense to me, I mean, reviving in Obito's body makes no sense, especially with the editors teasing about Madara's as of yet unseen Mangekyo powers.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2013)

Lolbito.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 26, 2013)

I think that Obito is mortally wounded and willingly sacrifices what's left of his life to resurrect Madara in his own body since it is the only way left to win.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Rosi said:


> So Kishi offpaneled their fight? What the hell. I mean, it's one of the main villains vs one of main protagonists
> 
> Well at least my prediction was right




Seems like there was no fight to begin with. They just talked and then exchanged attacks once... like real sword fights btw happen. Really quick.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> If Obito really goes down holding on to this villainous beliefs... whoah there Kishi. And thank you.
> 
> Now we need Madara to stay unTnJ'd.



Not really villainous but ok.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Which one is true? Madara forcing Obito or Obito telling Kakashi he didn't lose and RT Madara?


----------



## zuul (Jun 26, 2013)

Shice said:


> Obito might've gone out in as embarrassing a manner as Kabuto did, and at least Kabuto's still alive.
> 
> Doesn't convert, doesn't even die for his own cause, just gets spanked by Kakashi (as he did his whole childhood) and trolled by the guy who originally saved his life.
> 
> Obito thought he was so tough when he was talking down to Madara on the Juubi, but Madara could've just been like "lolno" the whole damn time. :rofl



He stays true to his beliefs to the very end.

Not a bad outcome for him. It could have been way way worse.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Which one is true? Madara forcing Obito or Obito telling Kakashi he didn't lose and RT Madara?



Seems like a combination of both.better wait for a translator.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 26, 2013)

輪廻転生, りんねてんせい

RINNE TENSEI confirmed by google searches ;-)

it doesnt say if obito is dead. that is just guesswork based on the fact that rinne tensei kills the user. for example nagato died


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

it seems both naruto and minato feel Madaras malice.


----------



## Btbgfel (Jun 26, 2013)

last picture of 635 is genjustu
kakashi won
obito:lost to you doesn't matter
obito teleported to somewhere
madara penetrated hashi's wood clone
madara noticed obito‘ situation,controlled obito,cast rinne tensei
madara gonna be juubi jin
*;*hasha regrets that he can't stop madara // *oops sorry wrong trans*
madara regrets that he can't fight hashi any more
minato & naruto sensed madara's malice


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> it seems both naruto and minato feel Madaras malice.



lol and they couldn't before?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> it seems both naruto and minato feel Madaras malice.



Babelfish translator is better than Google, IMO.

Naruto and Minato are very slow.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

Btbgfel said:


> last picture of 635 is genjustu
> kakashi won
> obito:lost to you doesn't matter
> obito teleported to somewhere
> ...



thank you!
finally a decent translation.
Madara forced(by possession) Obito to kill himself.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

> it seems both naruto and minato feel Madaras malice.


Well they are in KCM, pretty sure they feel it in waves.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

> madara penetrated hashi's wood clone



Oh shit. 

I bet he does it the same way he got "killed".


----------



## BroKage (Jun 26, 2013)

zuul said:


> He stays true to his beliefs to the very end.
> 
> Not a bad outcome for him. It could have been way way worse.


True. At least he's got conviction. It'd be even better if Obito was just so desperate to achieve the Moon's Eye Plan that he willingly revived Madara in a last-ditch effort instead of being forced to though.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2013)

"WATCH OUT GUYS, I THINK THIS MADARA GUY MIGHT BE EVIL" 
"I AGREE, I TOO BELIEVE HE IS EVIL"

and then Shikamaru kills himself.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 26, 2013)

Madara gets the body he wanted, Obito can go meet Rin, and we don't have to deal with Obito's despair fetish anymore.

Everybody wins


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito - badass guy in a mask to a 30 year old guy who dies for nothing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> thank you!
> finally a decent translation.
> Madara forced(by possession) Obito to kill himself.



Thank you Madara.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

Hashirama cant strop Madara!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

This chapter should be like five.

Madara sits and sulks for a month and now suddenly explodes.


----------



## calimike (Jun 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> 輪廻転生, りんねてんせい
> 
> RINNE TENSEI confirmed by google searches ;-)
> 
> it doesnt say if obito is dead. that is just guesswork based on the fact that rinne tensei kills the user. for example nagato died



輪廻転生 (Metempsychosis)

Rinne Tensei

Reincarnation (Rinne nature, Rinne Tensho)
Rinne things.
Reincarnation thing.
Way of saying the combined 1 and 2.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This chapter should be like five.
> 
> Madara sits and sulks for a month and now suddenly explodes.



Kishi had to make up for all those non Madara chapters somehow.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jun 26, 2013)

so... Obito is dead? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooO :s damn, i didn't want that that soon... i guess he had to die just because he had no destructive power even with his amazing fight style...
Its also the end of Juubi since Madara became its jinchuuriki... i guess its time for Orochimaru to appear since Madara is alive


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 26, 2013)

Chapter 467.


----------



## Talis (Jun 26, 2013)

Troll manga release haha.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

This is bad. So so bad  I'm out of this shit. Better prepare for exam.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 26, 2013)

I guess Madara sitting on his hands so long is no longer plot-induced stupidity; he just knew that there wasn't much time until he'd be able to absorb the Juubi and there was no way the alliance could stop it in time.


----------



## Maleficent (Jun 26, 2013)

Words cannot describe.

Not even tears are left.


----------



## Plague (Jun 26, 2013)

This is pretty lame in my opinion. Obito didn't get to chat with Minato.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

So he used the Yin he put into obito to take over him.
basically he "Pain" possessed him.something i always thought he could do as the rods were after all Madaras will solidified.


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2013)

*Obito is NOT a final villain*

This chapter made it abundantly clear


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito still isn't completely dead though...


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 26, 2013)

Such a freaking boring chapter!!!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> I bet he does it the same way he got "killed".



Wonder if he used protection this tine around


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 26, 2013)

Well...didn't see that coming...


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2013)

*We were all wrong, Kakashi is not equal to Obito*

He is stronger than Obito


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Well yeah, obviously. I'm still hoping for final form Juubi as FV.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Worst character conclusion ever, congrats Kishimoto.


----------



## Cord (Jun 26, 2013)

Wtf just happened?  I kinda feel sorry for Obito.

And no Minato- Obito reunion, no S/t battle. Lol okay.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito didn't ever use Rinnegan or Mokuton offensively, though. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2013)

Rios said:


> This chapter made it abundantly clear



I know and I'm so pissed!  I mean he should have been way stronger than kakashi at least!


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2013)

He was never an intelligent kid, eh?


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2013)

I call bull shit, kishi and his terrible writing


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 26, 2013)

Like I said several times, Obito can't use Rinnegan as good as Nagato and Madara and he can't phased in Kamui dimension, it gives Kakashi edges.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

he was just played by Madara as was Nagato.


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito can't use intangibility...


----------



## zuul (Jun 26, 2013)

Rios said:


> He is stronger than Obito



Obito was an Uchiha but a weak one. While Kakashi was a genius.

The Uchiha haxx isn't that strong after all.


----------



## Bitch (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahaha oh Obitchto.  I never expected much from you.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 26, 2013)

So in genjutsu, then real life, they poke through each other's chest amidst endless ridiculous POINTLESS flashbacks???? SO LAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jad (Jun 26, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Obito didn't ever use Rinnegan or Mokuton offensively, though. Pretty pathetic.



He must have split all his Rinnegan abilities in the Six Paths and kept the mind controlling one for himself. I mean at the end of the day, he had one Rinnegan in his eye. 

I doubt Mokuton would have done any better than his Black Rods to be honest. He never used it at the level of Hashirama, and before in the Mist Massacre, Zetsu suit was at full power. Here he is only like- half a Zetsu.

Plus, he couldn't use his Kamui, which restricted him from spamming large Katon's and throwing surprise Shurikens.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2013)

Even without Kamui Obito should be much much stronger than Kakashi. Complete bullshit.


----------



## Drums (Jun 26, 2013)

You're mistaken here, OP. It's not that Kakashi is stronger than Obito, it's that Kishi rushed to finish the fight.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

on the Taijutsu battle with a bit of ninjutsu added Kakashi was the winner.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi w/o Kamui > Obito w/o Kamui

Obito w Kamui + 6 bijuu jinchuriki + Gedo Mazou >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kakashi w/ kamui


----------



## MS81 (Jun 26, 2013)

everyone failed to realize that kakashi can counter rinnegan jutsus if you guys spout that rinnegan crap.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

So what was the point of his character  and all the hype and TnJ

There is no even Minato reunion.

Moon, you coursed this thread yesterday


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuck off, Kishi.

Yeah, I'm in rage.


----------



## KyubiiMode (Jun 26, 2013)

in fact Obito try not to use his Rinnegan abilities


----------



## Kobr24 (Jun 26, 2013)

Who in the world ever thought this after hearing his backstory


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2013)

LOOOOL 
and his fans were saying am trolling. LOOOOOOOOOOL 
they say Minato said only Naruto can stop him therefore he must be the strongest LOOOOOL
what a joke. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Not shocking, no warping ability means quite a few people could kill him.


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2013)

Kobr24 said:


> Who in the world ever thought this after hearing his backstory



lots and lots of people, who expected him to be the "Dark Naruto" final boss


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank god for that! But what worries me, is- was that it? No more Obito nonsenses? That went fast


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2013)

Isnt it sad that the only thing that makes him so strong is a cheap sharingan gimmick?


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2013)

Kobr24 said:


> Who in the world ever thought this after hearing his backstory



I did

because he influenced the entire manga, he has connections with the main cast and he's not some random edo zombie that has no connection to anyone whatsoever bar Hashirama

not to mention he was the evil version of Naruto


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

MS81 said:


> everyone failed to realize that kakashi can counter rinnegan jutsus if you guys spout that rinnegan crap.



no he's not.
Deva/Shinra tensei abilities by themselves would have killed kakashi in a second.
the problem was, that for some reason Obito couldn't  use the Rinnegan or didnt want to, perhaps due to the connection to Madara.
Even Rinne Tensei itself is going to be used when Madara control Obitos body using the Rinne tensei through him.


----------



## Jad (Jun 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Not shocking, no warping ability means quite a few people could kill him.



Imagine Gai vs the Obito Kakashi vsed in the Kamui dimension. He'd of rolfstomped him, considering he couldn't even touch him with Kamui in the first place at base 


Kakashi hardly pulled out any of his ninjutsu arsenal, the dude was jobbing Obito.


----------



## Magicbullet (Jun 26, 2013)

The heck was that? some fist throwing...one measly katon, a kick and a double stab? 

It feels like we're back in the Zabuza arc. :ho

oh wait, that arc had demon mirrors...nevermind


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 26, 2013)

Knowing Kish he could be still fucking with us and Obito "_might_" be saved in the next chapter.....


----------



## oprisco (Jun 26, 2013)

I call bullshit, Obito is stronger


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 26, 2013)

He was always shit to begin with his whole plot was garbage and broke multiple timelines.He aint even strong he got beat by kakashi.

Cant believe the akatsuki metal gear plan got scrapedfor this garbage friendzone guy.How was this guy better to push over nagato or pain.anyone in akatsuki really.


----------



## arokh (Jun 26, 2013)

Rios said:


> He is stronger than Obito



No, YOU were wrong. Obito has been overrated by this forum, he has no real feats. His MS power grants him invincibility but also takes away his ability to attack.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 26, 2013)

Fucking shit-tastic chapter, worst one in a few weeks

bullshit flashbacks and Obito getting trolled by Madara

next week can't come soon enough


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm happy for Madara and his fans that he will become the jinchuuriki. I'm also happy that the plot is moving forward now.

But this is the worst outcome for a character I've seen. So I'm mostly disappointed how thrown away Obito seems. Especially since this character has been our main villain for years now...


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

Who cares whether he lives or dies anymore. The horrible damage is already done. I survived the shitty flashback, constant nerfing, but this...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Jad said:


> Imagine Gai vs the Obito Kakashi vsed in the Kamui dimension. He'd of rolfstomped him, considering he couldn't even touch him with Kamui in the first place at base
> 
> 
> Kakashi hardly pulled out any of his ninjutsu arsenal, the dude was jobbing Obito.



Pretty much. Today is a good day.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Wonder if he used protection this tine around


Yep he did


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

Akatsuki leader


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> I'm happy for Madara and his fans that he will become the jinchuuriki. I'm also happy that the plot is moving forward now.
> 
> But this is the worst outcome for a character I've seen. So I'm mostly disappointed how thrown away Obito seems. Especially since this character has been our main villain for years now...



You know next chapter is goinv to be wasted on madara being resurrected and then the chapter after that we may get God mode madara


----------



## Rai (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi has surpassed Minato


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

oprisco said:


> I call bullshit, Obito is stronger



Right behind you


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Sango-chan said:


> Knowing Kish he could be still fucking with us and Obito "_might_" be saved in the next chapter.....



Oh hell oh no, let the man die with dignity he didn't have in life


----------



## MS81 (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> no he's not.
> Deva/Shinra tensei abilities by themselves would have killed kakashi in a second.
> the problem was, that for some reason Obito couldn't  use the Rinnegan or didnt want to, perhaps due to the connection to Madara.
> Even Rinne Tensei itself is going to be used when Madara control Obitos body using the Rinne tensei through him.



Vered, my man you forgot all about this chapter huh???

also Gai proves my point here!


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Kakashi has surpassed Minato


----------



## titantron91 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol Obito ends like that? Well that lacks flavor.

I have a feeling that Obito won't end as easily as we think. He'll play an active part on Madara's defeat. That I know.


----------



## eluna (Jun 26, 2013)

Now a question,how Kakashi gonna leave kamui now? what a shit chapter flashback,genjutsu crap and more cliffhanger


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't believe how much potential there was in this chapter for Kishi to have shown us Kakashi's awesomeness in terms of his range of techniques that he's picked up over the years. The fight was very badly executed, and last week's cliffhanger was so NOTHING.

HE REALLY NEEDS TO STOP drawing 14 pages of lame stuff and then suddenly try to propel the story forward with a "climatic" moment with no/ very little build up! Week after week!


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2013)

eluna said:


> Now a question,how Kakashi gonna leave kamui now? what a shit chapter flashback,genjutsu crap and more cliffhanger


He's able to leave there on his own. That's how he got out back when Obito warped him there the first time.


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 26, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> You know next chapter is goinv to be wasted on madara being resurrected and then the chapter after that we may get God mode madara



Sorry.. I meant that the outcome for Obito was the worst. 

For Madara, this is the best.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Half the chapter is about Kakashi fapping to Naruto for some retarded reason. Telegrams doesn't give a single fuck about the so called "hero". What a failure Naruto is as a hero. Nobody cares.

Anyway 'You'll never lose your way?'
*Sets Kurama free because Orochimaru dared to speak of Sasuke.
*Sets Kurama free (again, after promising he wouldn't) because Hinata got "killed".
*If Obito hadn't told him about the Uchiha massacre, he'd probably still be crying in his bed in Iron Country.
*In 615 he had to be bitchslapped by Hinata to regain some sense.
*'If we fight, we both die.'
etc etc etc
Yeah, 'will never lose his way my arse'. at least while he has friends to put him back in his place.

To say nothing on the fact that except for Nagato, Naruto hasn't done anything to have all this hype. I'll cut him some slack on that department because he'll clearly do something in the future, he is the chosen one, but as of now he hasn't been the chosen one at all.

This is the crux of the matter though. Naruto gets hype because he's the hero, but he hardly ever behaves like the 'unflawed hero' he's hyped as. Kishi wants Naruto to play both roles, and it just sucks. No character can be both things at once.


----------



## Azol (Jun 26, 2013)

So I was under the impression Kakashi was going to force Obito to go back to the good side (more or less following Naruto's philosophy) after all the talking about how he's going to protect Obito's feelings and try to preserve his old self. But this fight ends with "You have no future" from Kakashi.
And finally Obito didn't use the Rinnegan against Kakashi. I'm a bit dissapointed (Unless it's said somewhere Obito could not use it? If it's the case, I don't remember).
Minato discovers Obito is the one beside Kyuubi's attack 16 years ago, who tried to kill his son and successfully killed him and his beloved wife.
I hope Minato is going to have a fit of anger, at least.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Good things from the chapter: Kakashi got a tier-up


----------



## Illusive Frame (Jun 26, 2013)

What is this?  

Obito lost to Kakashi? Then gets taken over by Madara?

That's how you off the guy who was the main villain for over 3 years? Wow Kishi, just wow. 

Now I'll never get to see Double Kamui. >:I Atleast Madara is stepping up.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Half the chapter is about Kakashi fapping to Naruto for some retarded reason. Telegrams doesn't give a single fuck about the so called "hero". What a failure Naruto is as a hero. Nobody cares.
> 
> Anyway 'You'll never lose your way?'
> *Sets Kurama free because Orochimaru dared to speak of Sasuke.
> ...



saved the vilage from gaara, changed neji, zabuza , gaara as well as nagato as you mentioned. he saved the whole alliance from the zetsus and edos, brought tsunade back  she became hokage and saved her from pain, saved sakura from sasuke, freed the jins from obito. used his chakra to save the entire alliance from obito and madara, changed a village in the first arc from cowards to people willing to stand up in the first arc. changed kohonas opinion of himhe has messed up a lot and embarrassed cant argue about that himself but has also saved many people and done many good things. he deserves his hype from people mostly because he has done a lot. he is the hero no question.


----------



## Blaze Release (Jun 26, 2013)

One of the best chapters imo in ages.
I am not sure why people are complaining as everything was clear here.

Obito's main power is kamui, everybody showed know this already.
Kakashi has the perfect antidote to this, but also both were in kamui dimension which further limited obito's usage because he cannot blast his organs into kamui dimension like he would if he was on the outside.

So basically his kamui was useless when both are in the dimension.
Now obito has mokuton, however his mokuton even pales when compared to yamato's.
3 Tomoe sharingan genjutsu will prove futile agains't another who wields the same eye.

Obito literally had nothing in his arsenal to get et the better of kakashi as his main power was limited by the fact that kakashi has an antidote but also they were in kamui land. Sub par mokuton, average katon and sharingan genjutsu is not enough to defeat kakashi.

What we witnessed was basically 3 tomoe kakashi vs 3 tomoe obito and it shouldn't be a surprise that kakashi prevailed.

Also i said when obito tried to play the boss with madara that, he bit the very hand that fed him and on that same page, we saw madara smirk. That is his personality, he likes to see how things turn out, knowing that he could at any stage get what he wants and the same can be said about edo tensei. He could have borken out if he wanted to, but didn't till he was about to go.

Also madara has been betrayed in the past by his clans men. He obviously will not trust them again, so its no surprise that, he rigged a part of obito's body.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 26, 2013)

And the last thing he see's is his dearest Rin 

Too late for sympathy Kishi


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 26, 2013)

Next chapter will more than likely, be the one to make me finally put down the manga

Chapter was f*cking awful


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 26, 2013)

Illusive Frame said:


> What is this?
> 
> Obito lost to Kakashi? Then gets taken over by Madara?
> 
> That's how you off the guy who was the main villain for over 3 years? Wow Kishi, just wow.



Glad I'm not the only who feels this way. I've been ranting about how Naruto was the one who was meant to beat him.


----------



## gershwin (Jun 26, 2013)

Now what was the point of zillion annoying chapters of naruto/obito  talks? lol


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 26, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Now what was the point of zillion annoying chapters of naruto/obito  talks? lol






I... I don't know.

Let's just pretend they never happened.


----------



## extinction (Jun 26, 2013)

Madz manipulating Obito via Spiral Zetsu was OK; it's just that Obito lost the same way he lost back then. The flashback sync was good and all but... wasn't Obito that OP masked guy? I mean, where's the Mokuton? Distorting flames? Really, dat nerf... smh


----------



## takL (Jun 26, 2013)

the chapter is great. 
madara disappointed me a bit. silly me saw him like hash did. 
my first impression was right. possibly he was behind the third mizukage and the bloody mist.

i hope Obito manages to rinnetensei rin instead of madara.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm tired

What happens on the last page exactly?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 26, 2013)

the only thing i got to say is: i knew Madara was up to something when Obito basically told him he had no plans in reviving him. 





> I'm tired
> 
> What happens on the last page exactly?


Madara is forcing Obito to resurrect him.


----------



## takL (Jun 26, 2013)

BUUUU said:


> What says the preview?
> [SP][/SP]



"obito speeds up/accelerates for mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!"


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 26, 2013)

That was brutal. Madara is an asshole!


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 26, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Kakashi dies from his wounds. Obito is TnJ'd and immediately uses Rinne Tensei and resses Kakashi again. Everyone who ever died in the whole manga are ressed by Obito and then he dies. Also Obito himself is then ressed by his Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Obito and Kakashi team up for the sake of friendship. Orochimaru arrives and says that he will become the next Hokage. Itachi arrives and oneshots everyone, even the good guys, with Totsuka. He says that he wants to be Hokage. Madara says that Itachi is invincible immortal before he is sealed. Minato then comes back alive and reveals that he now has BM, Sage Mode, Rinnegan and EMS. He reveals that he also wants to be the new Hokage. Minato vs. Itachi.
> 
> ...



tell me more of kishi's work, Brynden. how does inari, the savior of the world and the last golden byakugan seer get in on this fight?


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 26, 2013)

takL said:


> "obito speeds up/accelerates for mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!"




Thank you takL!

So.. It's pretty safe to say that he's done for?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Gabe said:


> saved the vilage from gaara, changed neji, zabuza , gaara as well as nagato as you mentioned. he saved the whole alliance from the zetsus and edos, brought tsunade back  she became hokage and saved her from pain, saved sakura from sasuke, freed the jins from obito. used his chakra to save the entire alliance from obito and madara, changed a village in the first arc from cowards to people willing to stand up in the first arc. changed kohonas opinion of himhe has messed up a lot and embarrassed cant argue about that himself but has also saved many people and done many good things. he deserves his hype from people mostly because he has done a lot. he is the hero no question.



thanks for giving me reason, mr part I. like i said, only nagato is under his belt these days.


takL said:


> "obito speeds up/accelerates for mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!"



pfttt, he's so not dead.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 26, 2013)

No Sasuke.  No chapter.  Thats how it should be released.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 26, 2013)

I called it


[sp=I don't know how to use tags]





[/sp]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2013)

The reconciliation sign being the one Naruto and Sasuke did at the Battle of VotE was a nice touch.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> him. Madara is forcing Obito to resurrect him.



Ah I see.

Alright, cool.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 26, 2013)

My Review of the latest Naruto chapter:

[YOUTUBE]XTTYz3aRbcQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 27, 2013)

*What a waste of time was this chater*

So this chapter start with Obito and Kakashi stabing each other but it was just a Genjustu but at the end they do the same thing again. All we got is a bunch of pointless Flasbacks that we already know and Obito raging for Rin.

Why Kishi didn't try to put something new for us it's the same old crap in a diferent day that genjustsu was pointless they both knew it was fake. Kakashi could have won the fight right at start and we could see more about Madara trying to use rinegan but no all we got is more team7=team Minato=Team Sannin BS.

Really i don't mind anymore the bullshit story but come on something new must happend right.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jun 27, 2013)

And again we see Obito with the moon in the background I guess this means something, but I don't know what.


----------



## takL (Jun 27, 2013)

some of the lines from ohanas script. there arent major differences from the scans but subtle nuances. 

Madara: Hashirama, you concentrate your power on the original body too much. ...the clone involves no challenge.
Hashs clone: Madara...you too have always been... (after?) something... 
Madara: that is...
obito: ugh...ow ow ow ch .. gasp gasp
Madara to himself '_it_ (=oboto) cant be of any use anymore, hm.... I wanted to have a go at (fighting/playing with) Hashirama before becoming jinchuriki* tho...that's the way it goes...'
Obito: GwAA!!
Obito to himself 'my...my body is...'
Madara to himself 'the time is right to have me rinnetenseied(/to have Obito rinnetensei me)...'  
Obito: GUlps...
Obito: WoOOOOO!!!

"before becoming jinchuriki*"
does this mean 10bs jin cant fight or
he can still fight as a jinchuriki but hell get so overwhelmingly strong that hashi will be no match?



Animaeon said:


> Thank you takL!
> 
> So.. It's pretty safe to say that he's done for?



my pleasure.
unsure if hes. from the sound of it obito rushs to the execution of his own mugentukuyomi.


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 28, 2013)

takL said:


> some of the lines from ohanas script. there arent major differences from the scans but subtle nuances.
> 
> Madara: Hashirama, you concentrate your power on the original body too much. ...the clone involves no challenge.
> Hashs clone: Madara...you too have always been... (after?) something...
> ...



Thanks for the translation too. The small talk between Hashi and Madz makes a bit more sense now. As for what he meant.. I personally think he wanted to have on last exciting fight with Hashirama, when their powerlevel is still closer to equal. He's obviously bored when people aren't as strong as him and when he becomes the jinchuuriki, Hashirama will be below him.




takL said:


> my pleasure.
> unsure if hes. from the sound of it obito rushs to the execution of his own mugentukuyomi.



That's what confuses me. It makes more sense if it said "Madara speeds up/accelerates for mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!". Unless the preview means that Obito dying speeds up the process. Would that make sense?



Btw, do you perhaps know what the Japanese audience's response was to this week's chapter?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 28, 2013)

takL said:


> some of the lines from ohanas script. there arent major differences from the scans but subtle nuances.
> 
> Madara: Hashirama, you concentrate your power on the original body too much. ...the clone involves no challenge.
> Hashs clone: Madara...you too have always been... *(after?)* something...



Yea, that's a pretty big difference. Thanks!


----------



## takL (Jun 28, 2013)

my pleasure. 
appearently hash sent the clone just to chat with madara.
and madara isnt into talks. he never listens to others does he?



Animaeon said:


> Thanks for the translation too. The small talk between Hashi and Madz makes a bit more sense now. As for what he meant.. I personally think he wanted to have on last exciting fight with Hashirama, when their powerlevel is still closer to equal. He's obviously bored when people aren't as strong as him and when he becomes the jinchuuriki, Hashirama will be below him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they at 2ch were saying the same ie isnt it more like "Madara speeds up/accelerates for mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!".


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2013)

yea thanks for the better and coherent translation


----------



## DaSogeking (Jun 30, 2013)

Great Chapter. The Kakashi/Obito final round was really good, most people won't realize this until they see it animated. There's a reason Kishi mixed in the flashback of their sparring session during the fight, it was to show that Kakashi had the advantage since he knew all of Obito's moves and that Obito without his Ace (warping ability) was never as good as Kakashi in one on one fight. Without that warping ability he did what was familiar, that being his old moves and Kakashi saw through it from the start and put him down.

I found this chapter and fight in particular refreshing compared to the previous chapters where all of a sudden Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura are Super Hokage level doing continent destroying jutsu's.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 30, 2013)

DaSogeking said:


> Great Chapter. The Kakashi/Obito final round was really good, most people won't realize this until they see it animated. There's a reason Kishi mixed in the flashback of their sparring session during the fight, it was to show that Kakashi had the advantage since he knew all of Obito's moves and* that Obito without his Ace (warping ability) was never as good as Kakashi in one on one fight.* Without that warping ability he did what was familiar, that being his old moves and Kakashi saw through it from the start and put him down.
> 
> I found this chapter and fight in particular refreshing compared to the previous chapters where all of a sudden Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura are Super Hokage level doing continent destroying jutsu's.



this is what is bad. Kishi basically states that people don't progress and develop. Unless you are Naruto.

He intended for this to be some crowning moment of awesome, but what we got was underdog reamining an underdog for all his life.


----------



## takL (Jun 30, 2013)

why? isnt it obvious that both kakashi and obito have improved their skills since then? just kakashi is still better at taijutsu than obito. 

a bit more from the raw 
id interpret the chap title as 'for what obito is now' for its with a particle 'を' which makes it objective case.    

the end caption says 'Madara, atrocious!!'


----------



## DaSogeking (Jun 30, 2013)

Rosi said:


> this is what is bad. Kishi basically states that people don't progress and develop. Unless you are Naruto.
> 
> He intended for this to be some crowning moment of awesome, but what we got was underdog reamining an underdog for all his life.



I disagree. Kakashi has clearly progressed throughout the series due to him participating in countless battles and having Gai as a rival, while Obito's tajitsu stills have stagnated since he had his warping ability as his main jutsu so he didn't have to really worry about dodging attacks. 

This was a crowning moment because it showed that Kakashi was able to finally cut his bond with Obito to give not only Naruto but the rest of the world a future. Obito's "death" had a lot of influence over Kakashi's life, not only did he give him the Sharigan that helped him reach damn near Hokage level, it also changed Kakashi's personality completely. Remember he was a strict hard-ass he didn't value teamwork before hand, and after Obito's death he did a complete 180 and even adopted some of Obito's habits.


----------

